# Heads Up and Member Feedback - Your opinions on the future of the site :)



## TheLoveBandit

This is intended to provide discussion for the 'Heads Up' ANNOUNCEMENT as well as feedback on where the members would like to see the site going in the future.


================


As much as we remain a non-democracy, the fact remains we want everyone's input in helping us decide the best direction for the site going forward.  At this point, I see no reason to limit our discussion, so I'd say anything goes (add forums, kill forums, restrict member access, perks for consideration with donations, color scheme changes, whatever - the sky is the limit, then we'll filter out what is or is not feasible). I would, however, ask that any discussion of forum changes not be a rehash of what exists (link to an existing thread, bump that one back into consideration, etc, but don't bury this discussion with comments from a thread that already exists ... mainly I'm thinking the OD possible split and the Arts discussions from SO). Lastly, and perhaps most importantly, do not take anyone's suggestions as an attack (and try not to make suggestions that come out that way) - this is about evaluating our site and helping move it towards improvement, and understanding we all have different ideas of what 'better' is...so let's hear the ideas and the sr staff will have more than our simple minds to work with in planning our migration and direction.  Thanks.


----------



## delta_9

Hey good idea TLB  you da man

I would like to be able to edit my posts in LD once they've been approved by a mod. 
Also, letting regular members make polls would be nice too...I dunno if this has been discussed before so if it has sorry.
Obviously if these things were abused then you could retract the, but I for one would use them responsibly and it couldn't hurt to try it out IMO  
lol I'll try to think of other stuff later but that's all I got for now.


----------



## Slay

is it possible to make more styles like interpol? it would be way too awesome if we can choose more than one style
(bring back the old style!!!!!!!!!! i miss it:D)


----------



## alasdairm

^ you know you can use the interpol style anytime you like?  bottom left of this page...

alasdair


----------



## Slay

i know but it would be nice if there'd be more styles i'm not saying there should be tons of different themes though, just a few more:D


----------



## swilow

Anyone have any thoughts about the Music forums, how they could be arranged? I'm all ears, except for the rest of my standard human anatomy


----------



## MazDan

delta_9 said:
			
		

> Also, letting regular members make polls would be nice too...I dunno if this has been discussed before so if it has sorry.




This shouldnt be a problem now.

All you have to do is ask and unless there is a very good reason, then it will be provided.

If you think about it, its better the way it is because you dont have to do the work.........lol


----------



## cletus

You could maybe allow the changing your user name & keeping your post count via a set monetary contribution. This in itself could help the donations get a boost. Obviously nothing too ridiculously expensive, but it's worth charging for the privilege. 

My tuppence spent......


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Slay said:
			
		

> is it possible to make more styles like interpol? it would be way too awesome if we can choose more than one style
> (bring back the old style!!!!!!!!!! i miss it:D)



More themes would be nice.  I mean, its kind of a silly thing to ask for but it would be cool to be able to switch it up from time.


----------



## L2R

could there be a staff rating system, so that members can anonymously rate staff, ideally with a rating that can be adjusted over time
???


----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ In b4 Lefty's rating is over 9000.

Also word filters in The Lounge would be fun.


----------



## swilow

CletusVanDow said:
			
		

> You could maybe allow the changing your user name & keeping your post count via a set monetary contribution. This in itself could help the donations get a boost. Obviously nothing too ridiculously expensive, but it's worth charging for the privilege.
> 
> My tuppence spent......



Spent well, I think, thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## tambourine-man

CletusVanDow said:
			
		

> You could maybe allow the changing your user name & keeping your post count via a set monetary contribution. This in itself could help the donations get a boost. Obviously nothing too ridiculously expensive, but it's worth charging for the privilege.
> 
> My tuppence spent......


Yeah, that is a good idea IMO.  It'd be a relatively small burden with the potential to generate a small pool of additional funds.

I think there might be an issue over those present/ex-staff who have already changed their name on a "one-time only" thing.  But I think there's scope to negotiate that.  Maybe ex-staff are allocated one single free name change.  After that, all your monies are belong to us.


----------



## hoptis

What sort of cost do people think would be appropriate for a name change?

I'm all for ideas like this, though it's more a funding issue but it's a relatively easy thing to do for an admin and it's a good, quick way to bring funds in.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I would pay for a name change.  Just for the hell of it.  I wouldn't mind pissing away 10 bucks a pop just to fuck around with people from time to time with a new name.


----------



## Rogue Robot

hoptis said:
			
		

> What sort of cost do people think would be appropriate for a name change?
> 
> I'm all for ideas like this, though it's more a funding issue but it's a relatively easy thing to do for an admin and it's a good, quick way to bring funds in.



I would say $5 or $10.  I would say make it so this could only be done once, but if people like CG want to keep giving up $10 to change their name, it's not for me to decide how one should spend their money.

Also, I am not familiar with how the gallery is set up, such as there being an upload/space limit.  But, if there is, maybe offer upgrades for a small fee, as well?


----------



## delta_9

how much would it cost to be an admin?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

delta_9 said:
			
		

> how much would it cost to be an admin?



Money is worthless in that case.  You have to sell your body.


----------



## delta_9

well, make me an offer then :D


----------



## brutus

I say restrict newer members from posting in OD and only allow them to post in BDD.


----------



## felix

hoptis said:
			
		

> What sort of cost do people think would be appropriate for a name change?
> 
> I'm all for ideas like this, though it's more a funding issue but it's a relatively easy thing to do for an admin and it's a good, quick way to bring funds in.


this is definitely a good idea. at least $10, then we'll know they're serious about it. 

i was actually going to suggest £10 (nearly $20). 

also - related reading: 

New Post Icons for the next Bluelight!

please contribute!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I can't wait to change my name to Finder Jr. or felixdapoof.  Money well spent.


----------



## Slay

$10 is so cheap for a username change. it should be $50 at least, srsly
(i dunno other countries but where i live $10 is two packs of marlboro or a big mac menu)


----------



## felix

indeed. 

any more ideas or comments about the rest of the site? 
remember this thread is the foundation for this discussion.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For those too lazy to follow a link 



> The admins thought we ought to keep you guys aware of what's going on, and more importantly what's coming up. However, as this is a _volunteer_ site, and even the admins are working on a _volunteer_ basis, things are done at a pace where people have the time and interest, so not everything dreamed of can easily become a reality
> 
> So, where are we now?  What have we done in the past year?  What evil plans for world domination do we have on drawing board?  And how can we possibly hope to get things done in a timely fashion?  To start, we've added more people to the smod positions and asked for them to help out in the forums, then extended an explanation in SUPPORT to help clarify the role for members and staff.  Next, we're posting this recap and heads up - so you are aware, and invited to help wherever you can   We'll put a thread in SUPPORT for your feedback on this and any other suggestions you might have for us going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I.  Global Fit*
> 
> A.  Research and Studies
> - DONE! We have opened up our DRUG STUDIES forum.  Your help on this is invaluable.  We hope, over time, to increase the relationship between scientists and end users, for everyone's benefit.
> 
> 
> B. Relationships with other sites
> - Other than existing relationships between our mods and other sites, we haven't put the time into improving the status quo.  Our thanks to those already making the effort on their own, but we still want to do this as a SITE, more than as individuals.  We'll start with PR and explicitly defining our relationship with them.  We still have hopes of improved relationships with other sites and encourage those of you who visit other sites besides BL to keep track of good ones to work with (erowid, etc).  Realistically with our other projects this may not get touched until late 2008, but we're planting the seeds now with you.
> 
> 
> C.  Advertising
> - We've considered working with google ads, banner trading with our sister sites, etc.  And while we are still in the idea stage with limited resources, it is on our list of things we'd like to do.
> 
> 
> 
> *II. Technical and Engineering*
> 
> The next major upgrade of our site software has been released, and the sr. staff have started working on a practice site.  We're exploring what new features may become available, and which of those make sense to implement on our site.
> 
> 
> A.  Review header and footer links in general
> - Not just the BLUA, but our current layout, our practices with forums, etc.  Right now the site has a hodge-podge of what each forum has atop their threads.  The idea of posting DS "Current Studies" up there has brought to light the need to investigate how the site overall presents its forum headers.  We're looking for a bit more consistency, and a way that best serves the public.
> 
> 
> B.  Updated WARNING list
> - DONE!  We have created new and better offenses to choose from. One of the additions was the blanket "BLUA Violation" which is the default right now, this should help us some in conveying to the member what went wrong, but we encourage you to put a little thought into that when issuing a WARNING, rather than just leaving it to whatever the default is. We've had confused, and even irate, members who didn't argue they deserved a WARNING but what WARNING was issued. We've put the effort in to clarify this with better choices, please use them.  Also, as the Soup Nazi is the one sending out the notice, you are encouraged to put your name at the bottom of your comments so the member knows exactly WHO it was that warned them, thank you.
> 
> 
> C. Custom vB codes
> - DONE!  While we have made a few, the long term vision is not to create a bunch of code that has to be rewritten every time the site gets upgraded.  forgotten made some, which are all visible via the "Posting Rules" link down at the lower left of your window.  Click on the "vB code" link to get a full listing.   You already know about the "yt" under discussion here in TPH.  You may also find use for the "search" when dealing with UTFSE opportunities for members   The functions are there - use them as you will.
> 
> 
> 
> *III. Presentation*
> 
> 
> 
> A. Front page
> - While the contest fizzled, the concept got kicked around SO a bit longer and isn't dead.  We may just hold off and incorporate a new splash page with the site upgrade, then allow for members to offer replacements to keep it fresh and interesting.
> 
> 
> B.  Gallery content and visibility
> - DONE!  The dicksizing in the GALLERY has been minimized, and the random (regrettable) pics have been eliminated from the front page. Yay, team!
> 
> 
> C.  Possible restricted access/visibility of forums (Lounge?)
> - After several discussions, we've decided we don't want to hide any of our forums from lurkers and n00bs, since they need to see all we are when deciding to join and participate.  However, with the way newer members have been treated at times in some forums (the LOUNGE in particular) we've decided to prevent them from posting in that forum.  This has the intended effect of preventing someone from stumbling into an ass rape, and makes GLers earn their BLer badge before being able to participate in the melee.  The added bonus effect is it ought to cut down on the desire of members to create an alias specifically for LOUNGE trolling purposes.  We'll also acknowledge that the much maligned LOUNGE forum has been improved over time in this regard, but we've decided to try out this restricted access for a bit and see how it works for us.  Anyone can read, only BLers can post to that forum. [EDIT - There are currently NO forums blocked to Glers, this was a suggestion for discussion and is not currently in effect!]
> 
> 
> D.  Policy
> - Member friendly campaign - less hostile, more informative when closing threads, etc.  Yeah, we covered it within the staff forum awhile back, and many of the mods you took it to heart.  But with the changeover of staff we've had in the past months it would serve us well to both remind everyone of this concept and to ensure everyone works for the best interest of the site.  Keep in mind, even when you participate in discussions as a member, you wear the staff badge and are viewed as representing the STAFF, help us keep member respect and that ever helpful image we've got   Also, *for past staff*, we've made a special usergroup of 'Bluelight Crew', along with a public notice in SUPPORT regarding the name changes and the idea of special titles for ex-staff (who ask for it).
> 
> 
> E. Wiki schtuff (including handbooks)
> - We're working on a way to incorporate a wiki for the site to hold our FAQs and member guides (for example the GreenlighterGuide).  The intent is to improve staff tools now, but later to extend this for public use.
> 
> 
> F. Smod Role
> - DONE!  We've added a lot of superb mods into this position and they've already made an impact on the site operations.  Part of what they've been tasked with is to outline the role (updated definition in the Greenlighter Guide) so all the mods and members know what to expect with a smod.
> 
> 
> G. Bridge the forums
> - There is an effort to bridge the forums at the member level, to encourage more cross-forum interaction and get members spreading their wings to explore more parts of our site.  A simple start to this would be travelling threads.  For example, a GBL thread could spend a week each in EADD, AusDD, NADD, and the related FOCUS and DRUG forums.  Likewise on the social side, a 'Pic from your window' could visit EADD, AusSoc, NAS, SO, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = = = = = = = =  = =
> 
> As much as we remain a non-democracy, the fact remains we want everyone's input in helping us decide the best direction for the site going forward.  Above is what's cooking, and we wanted to get your feedback.  In part, we were trying to show what's been done to date (not just sitting on our asses), but a bigger part is wanting to make sure the everyone is aware of where the site is heading, what plans are in store and where they might be able to help.  Any comments or suggestions you might have would be very welcome in the Heads Up and Member Feedback in SUPPORT.
Click to expand...


----------



## cletus

hoptis said:
			
		

> What sort of cost do people think would be appropriate for a name change?
> 
> I'm all for ideas like this, though it's more a funding issue but it's a relatively easy thing to do for an admin and it's a good, quick way to bring funds in.



Me? I'd happily pay around $50 dollars for a name change. You want it to be treated in a way that only serious requests are being made, because some poor admin will end up forever changing names for little return. 

On the other hand, you may want to lower the price, thus encouraging a lot more people to pay.


----------



## caff

If advertising ever appears on the site, it would be nice if it could be removed for those who donate. Ads piss me off more than anything and it would seriously put me off coming here.


----------



## Doooofus

I think the paying for a name change is a great idea - however maybe there should be a name history box in the user profile to make it easier to keep track of who is who. I think $20 is a good middle ground - its enough so that its available to everyone and its a decent amount that people would probably consider donating anyway.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Forum bans.  If someone is a total fucktard in OD for example but chill eslewhere, they can be banned from that forum specifically for however long moderators deem fit.


----------



## SA

Although forum rules (especially when it comes to all-out fuckery) are global, the proposition is not without merit, CG. I have to admit that it is something which has been brought to the table and discussed in the past. Whether someone who messes up their chances in one state should be banned from the entire country is something I believe we will likely discuss in the future. I would strongly suggest, however, that members with the disposition in question not bank on that possibility as being instituted as the norm, with respect to their current behaviour. Let's play nice... everywhere! Thanks.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lol as you wish


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Maybe we can have awareness months for certain drugs.  For example June would be Opiate Awareness Month and all the drug focus forums would have a thread or two stickied at the top that focused on specifically on opiates.


----------



## Rogue Robot

i like that idea, a lot, actually.


----------



## alasdairm

i like your "_...of the month idea_" cg.

i totally dislike your suggestion of forum-specific bans. as somebody wise recently said "_if they can't behave in some of our rooms, they won't be welcome in our house_". i totally agree.

alasdair


----------



## UnSquare

*Wedeas*

Yes peeps 
I reckon on this one Capt'n-


- as I is still eggettin' rapids.


			
				Sum'I'mportant&Effort-Giva said:
			
		

> #...
> 
> 
> # C. Possible restricted access/visibility of forums (Lounge?)
> - After several discussions,
> we've decided we don't want to hide any of our forums
> from lurkers
> and n00bs,
> since they need to see
> all we
> are when deciding to join and participate.
> 
> However,
> with the way newer members have been treated
> at times
> in some forums
> (the LOUNGE in particular)
> we've decided to prevent them from posting in that forum.
> 
> This has the intended effect
> of preventing someone from stumbling into an ass rape,
> and makes GLers
> earn their BLer badge
> before being able to participate in the males.
> 
> The added bonus effect is it ought to cut down on the desire
> of members
> to create an alias_(aliiii -ed.)_
> specifically for LOUNGE trolling purposes.
> 
> We'll also acknowledge that
> the much maligned LOUNGE forum
> has been improved over time in this regard,
> but we've decided to try out this restricted access for a bit and
> see how it works for us.
> 
> Anyone can read,
> only BLers can post to that forum. [EDIT - There are currently NO forums blocked to Glers, this was a suggestion for discussion and is not currently in effect!]



^





&THANKSTOALLSTAFF/CREW...
PEACE
UnS


----------



## Rogue Robot

alasdairm said:
			
		

> i like your "_...of the month idea_" cg.
> 
> alasdair



alasdair, do you think this should or would be separate from the featured forums that we have in nmi?


----------



## alasdairm

it could operate as either. the substance of the month (thread) would obviously be hosted by the appropriate forum which then gets a de facto spotlight.

alasdair


----------



## Infinite Jest

wiggi said:
			
		

> I say restrict newer members from posting in OD and only allow them to post in BDD.



Worth consideration, but often a new poster may be a very experienced user. I wouldn't want to lose out on that knowledge, or make them feel like a noob, just because they hadn't spent long posting here.

Will think about it, though. Thanks


----------



## Rogue Robot

alasdairm said:
			
		

> it could operate as either. the substance of the month (thread) would obviously be hosted by the appropriate forum which then gets a de facto spotlight.
> 
> alasdair



makes sense.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

alasdairm said:
			
		

> i like your "_...of the month idea_" cg.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Edvard Munch

[this is not the lounge]


----------



## Edvard Munch

[this is not the lounge]


----------



## ClubbinGuido

[this is not the lounge]


----------



## psyly

*An Officer of the Deck*

It has occurred with me that I've observed something that would benefit from the  attention of a staff member but had problems locating any who are online. Sometimes, I've seen multiple online staff members but had a hard time deciding who is an appropriate contact. On two occasions contacting Felix resulted in immediate attention, but I don't want to contact admins in the first instance on issues that any staff member could handle.

What I'm thinking is that a staff person could sign in as officer of the deck, and they'd be a contact point for issues that might need to be considered in the relative present time.

I usually use the forum link and look to the bottom to see who is available, from there I don't necessarily recognize every staff name. Its covered in other threads that staff, like everyone else, may choose to have their online status displayed, or not.

Just an idea, I'm happy with BL and this isn't bitching. I'm impressed with many things, but it would get really boring for me to make a list of all of Bl's virtues.
I chose Officer of the Deck cause my whole life I've loved nautical analogies. I'm sure there is probably an acceptable name that isn't nauticle, though other names will not receive my endorsement.


----------



## Rogue Robot

psyly, your best bet, honestly, would be to send a PM to all of the moderators of the forum.  many mods/smods/admin do not wish to have people know when they are online, as sometimes it doesn't matter as they may only get online if they receive an email notification or what have you.

i'm kind of one of those mods, but i'm almost always online someway.


----------



## felix

*Roger the Cabin Boy reporting for duty ;-)*

psyly - you got lucky with me because i'm unemployed and i've got fuck all better to do. 

i can see the reasons behind your idea and why it might seem like a good thing for the users. but in addition to what eras3r correctly said... from our perspective it would be a bit of a bind. we already spend a significant proportion of our free time working on this site - for nothing, of course - and to feel that we had to clock in and out would make it a right old chore. plus there's the fact that our *Online *status times out after 15 minutes of inactivity. if we mess around on youtube for 20 minutes, or go and watch a TV programme, it'll look like we've gone off duty. or should we 'sign out' and try and get someone else to handover to?

i hope you see where i'm coming from here. 

to reiterate what eras3r said: sending a PM to all the mods of the forum in question is the quickest way of dealing with something 'in-forum'. 

but most importantly - and by far the most effective way of having a problem dealt with - is to hit the report button on a problematic post. every report is visible to every member of staff. an email of the report is immediately sent to all the mods of that forum as well as all the senior mods, who can moderate in any forum. the receipt of that email is quite often all that's needed to bring a mod online to look at the problem. (they might just be having a youtube session. )


----------



## Ham-milton

I like psyly's idea.  When I've gotten PMs offering me drugs or asking me for drugs (both stupid, I'm well stocked and I'm definitely not nice enough to share) it's been a pain in the ass trying to figure out who to send it to.  Instead I'm stuck sending it out to 5 people, when 1 would have done.  Then I get 4+1pms back, one that took care of it, and 4 that were too late, so I have to send out 4 more to explain this.

Anyway...

50USD is insane for a name change.  Haven't you guys been watching the news?  Our economy is in the drain- and even if 50USD is less than a Zimbabwean Dollar, it's plenty for yanks who work for their living (it's still nothing for those who don't).

(btw, in Zimbabwe, inflation is running at something like 1.6m% impressive, eh?)




> plus there's the fact that our Online status times out after 15 minutes of inactivity. if we mess around on youtube for 20 minutes, or go and watch a TV programme, it'll look like we've gone off duty. or should we 'sign out' and try and get someone else to handover to?



Agreed, but when you're on the site, mods and smods don't show up in the "who's active" portion at all (AFAICT), which has been the main problem for me.


----------



## alasdairm

don't forget the report feature. some of us are lucky enough to get an email for every single bl report site-wide and forum moderators get an email copy of all reports for the forums(s) they moderate.

if i'm online but not surfing bluelight, i'm often still alerted to troublesome issues by the email report.

alasdair


----------



## felix

1. PM problems are unlikely to be mega-urgent. just send them to the mods of the forum. 

2. as stated previously - hit the report button on any problem posts.

3. if you go here, you can see which mods are online: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/ (but yes, when you look at the forums themselves it doesn't show them as being online or not - but then again they might be online but browising a different forum anyway? 

4. i'm probably here more than anyone at the moment - but there's still no fucking way i'm clocking in and out.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Psyly, thanks much for the suggestion - as ever, any and all ideas are worth tossing about, that's why we posted this 


I'll give my personal opinion - utilize the report function.  There are many staff (myself included) who tend to have spotty hours when we can tend to the site (no set schedule), and I usually remain 'invisible' when I'm online so I can focus on specific tasks.  However, any post which gets REPORTed will send a flag to the entire staff - appropriate forum mods, senior mods, and admin (and yes, all the other forum mods who don't care  ).  Point being, we all check those RPs frequently, the mods looking for anything related to their forums and the sr staff for anything they might be able to help out on.  So, by using the RP function, you in fact flag all appropriate personnel and the first to respond can.

To Hammie's point of multiple responses, the RPs allow the staff to make notes and discuss with one another if something ought to be done and what that might be, and as such, it gives all who read it an idea of WHOM is responding and what action they are taking.  If no response is visible, then we assume nobody has looked into it and we'll start in if we can.  I should point out, however, that sometimes an RP gets no public response whatsoever...simply because the situation doesn't need attention (ie, a whinging nut case on a meth comedown feels butthurt about a comment in the Lounge  ), though we'd like to think the mods would at least PM the person who made the RP to let them know that nothing will be done....this isn't always (or often?) done due to the nature of a volunteer board, not everyone has the time felix does for responding to any and all notices.


note to felix, get a job man...GET A JOB!!!

Edit - heh, true TLB fashion, alasdairm and felix replied whilst I composed my response


----------



## felix

^  i had the same problem with ali butting in before me again. maybe we need to type faster and say less!


----------



## psyly

Thank you all for your replies. I was throwing an idea out.Its really cool that even though my idea is weak in many respects all of you have kept the door open.  I am grateful for all the volunteer efforts that keep BL going and I don't want to tie any fellow humans to a time clock. I'll use the report button, but use it judiciously. Really I was here for months before I saw anything that needed attention. Things happen in clusters for reasons I haven't ever been able to discern. Also, I didn't know how the report thing works from your end, now I do. For all I knew the mods of an individual sub-forum got them next time they logged in.

Well I think you've all had enough good, productive user relations that you should go and safely indulge in a perfect quantity of your DOC.


----------



## felix

dude. helping users is its own reward. %)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

so is using helpers....now get back to work.


----------



## DeepSearchin'

Nothing opens my wallet like vbulletin bells and whistles


----------



## TheRiseIsTheFall

I agree.. I love vbulletins


----------



## Mugz

a seperate travel thread as has been discussed in this thread in EADD

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=6208697#post6208697


----------



## joannie_mhm

hoptis said:
			
		

> What sort of cost do people think would be appropriate for a name change?
> 
> I'm all for ideas like this, though it's more a funding issue but it's a relatively easy thing to do for an admin and it's a good, quick way to bring funds in.



vote 1 name changes - i'd pay about AU$50.

let's get this shit going! i'm well sick of my lame mhm!


----------



## Unknown

some forums have a "metals" program, where admins hand out "metals" for something that a person stands out for, such as tech support or drug knowledge. This will help people get good information, as well as reward members who are knowledgeable in various topics.


----------



## Unknown

Also, I think the flaming rule should be enforced.


----------



## felix

^ huh? i can assure you it is, and if you don't agree, please hit the report button. 

p.s. except in the lounge.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

B_U_M_P



Question - for n00bs and lurk3rs primariliy, but what have you found that works well for the site (navigation, organization, searching, structural stuff) and what totally sucks ass?  Still time to make your voice heard on these kind of things while we're trying out the settings for the next upgrade.

Thanks.


----------



## joannie_mhm

I found out recently that you can copy your journal entries to a text file, which is awesome, but it didn't include comments, which blows.

not sure if that option is there and i did it wrong, but if it's not, it'd be cool to include (not sure if anyone else would care though)


----------



## Rexeh

Here are a couple of ideas I got from another forum I frequently visit, don't know if these have been discussed yet but maybe I can contribute something.

- Have special accounts were you pay a small amount of money (like €5/month) so you can get special privileges (sp?) like a bluelight.ru email adress.
- Join the Google ads program to generate extra money and give the memberships mentioned above an ad-free site. It could be a small ad at the top of the site.
- Paying/donating members could have some sort of indication next to their name after a certain amount of money paid/donated. Same principle could be used with nickname changes or a bigger PM inbox/Gallery/Journal. That way it would appeal to more people.
- Make a mega thread in which all people who are banned are listed, including the reason and the duration.
- Add temporary or theme forums like the Olympic games or America votes.

Just some (maybe crazy) ideas I found to work on a bigger forum than BL (one forum alone has almost 35.000 threads and around 1.470.000 posts, the forum has around 80 subforums. Usually there are a couple of thousand members online at any time)

Hope my ideas give you at least a good laugh  but seriously paid membership accounts can bring in a good amount of money, maybe give those accounts to helpful people as well. 

Peace o/


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Good points - thank you.  We recently set up a donation system, since we need it to fund the site, and we actually are entertaining ideas on what 'perks' we can and should tie to donations. I fully expect something to be arranged like that in the future (either privileged access, or a little bling, or something)...but yeah, concept is being refined.

Temp forums...could be worth doing - right now we write it off and say 'it has a home already' (or sometimes the regional forums each carry their own flavah), but that doesn't really create an opportunity for mixing and sharing by people already settled into their cozy forums.  I'd expect a site as large as the one you mention would have a problem like that as well.  An idea worth kicking around a bit more.

On the banning list, probably not going to do it, but it doesn't hurt to consider it.  We understand the questions and confusion that arise for people who just see an account banned without explanation but it usually it is pretty self evident (we've a strong system of cutting people more than enough slack and warning them directly to change, and it is usually publicly obvious what they were doing wrong).  There is the opportunity to educate others on what not to do...but it should be apparent.  There is the opportunity to explain why a particular individual was removed...but we prefer not to air someone's dirty laundry and give them a chance to leave with some respect (some then choose to cause a stink, at which point they force us to expose their mistakes).

Hey, any and every idea is worth discussing.  Keep 'em coming :D


----------



## TheRiseIsTheFall

[this is not the lounge]


----------



## cletus

Anything happening with my incredibly fantastic suggestion regarding "name change = money"?


----------



## alasdairm

^





			
				TheLoveBandit said:
			
		

> Good points - thank you.  We recently set up a donation system, since we need it to fund the site, and we actually are entertaining ideas on what 'perks' we can and should tie to donations. I fully expect something to be arranged like that in the future (either privileged access, or a little bling, or something)...but yeah, concept is being refined.


remember that the site is being run entirely by volunteers. further, the admins are working on a site upgrade right now and, as tlb indicated 3 days ago, the suggestion has been noted. nothing's going to happen overnight.

alasdair


----------



## TheRiseIsTheFall

...


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Underneath the Online/Offline Status there should be a Mood: ____ option so you know how a Bluelighter is feeling that day. It would useful in TDS so you would know how to formulate a response according to how they are feeling and it would be nice to have in The Lounge so you could try to cheer up a sad Bluelighter with a funny post or go easy on the jokes and trolling with a Bluelighter because they were feeling bad about something.  It would be great because you would be able to better communicate with a Bluelighter knowing how they were feeling (You know they are high, so you would answer a harm reduction question in simple terms for them) and sometimes its just nice knowing how a Bluelighter you care about is doing at the moment.  You could have a range of moods from apathetic, to high, to trollish, to sober, and to Zany.  I think it would be neat, just shooting a random idea off.


----------



## guineaPig

^in the lounge, it could also double as an indicator of who is ripe for assrape as well.
i support this idea, but for entirely different reasons.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

guineaPig said:
			
		

> ^in the lounge, it could also double as an indicator of who is ripe for assrape as well.
> i support this idea, but for entirely different reasons.



I was thinking that as well lo.  It could be very fun to have in The Lounge and would be very useful in the focus forums. :D


----------



## LiLc

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Underneath the Online/Offline Status there should be a Mood: ____ option so you know how a Bluelighter is feeling that day. It would useful in TDS so you would know how to formulate a response according to how they are feeling and it would be nice to have in The Lounge so you could try to cheer up a sad Bluelighter with a funny post or go easy on the jokes and trolling with a Bluelighter because they were feeling bad about something.  It would be great because you would be able to better communicate with a Bluelighter knowing how they were feeling (You know they are high, so you would answer a harm reduction question in simple terms for them) and sometimes its just nice knowing how a Bluelighter you care about is doing at the moment.  You could have a range of moods from apathetic, to high, to trollish, to sober, and to Zany.  I think it would be neat, just shooting a random idea off.



Excellent idea cg, if the admins actually take this idea into consideration I have no problem doing the coding for this feature.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

LiLc said:
			
		

> Excellent idea cg, if the admins actually take this idea into consideration I have no problem doing the coding for this feature.



Thank you.  How does LiLc know what coding is?


----------



## LiLc

^ LOL

I've done php script programming and HTML programming for over 7 years.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Impressive resume is impressive.

Can you put some code in that will make Bluelight blow up if they go to swing the ban hammer at me?


----------



## zephyr

*re: name changes*

Name changes for staff have some perks, presumably...especially if you joined up with a name you regret years later, orseems really plurry and silly.  

BUT, when names are changed, it does get a bit confusing figuring out who the hell you are.  Most staff have been around a while, and might be a drawcard for old lurkers and posters to come back and participate.

But there will be less recognition of familiar screen names and less interest in the site from those people if they don't know who these "new people" are.

So :





			
				 Hoptis said:
			
		

> What sort of cost do people think would be appropriate for a name change?
> 
> I'm all for ideas like this, though it's more a funding issue but it's a relatively easy thing to do for an admin and it's a good, quick way to bring funds in.



If the person in question changes names and has brought a lot of interest into the site, its probably a good idea to have a _previously known as: blahblahblah_ subtitle, as screen names are how you are identified by the wider public.  More public, more interest, more money.  

If you come back to BL after spending 6 months or a year away, and don't know who the hell you all are, don't recognise who the new mods are and are wondering what the hell is going on, are you likely to stay?

Also: there has always been a blanket "NO" to screen name changes, reason universally being that you can't, too bad, everyone else will want one too, don't be a sook etc etc.  To turn around and say its easy for an admin to do is stating whats obvious already, but it is a bit two faced.   

Just my 2c.  Maybe individual titles or a sig that is paid for would amount to the same thing but not change the known identity of the staffer- so people can actually find their posts.


----------



## LiLc

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Can you put some code in that will make Bluelight blow up if they go to swing the ban hammer at me?



hmmm, i now have some brilliant ideas


----------



## joannie_mhm

zephyr said:
			
		

> *re: name changes*
> Also: there has always been a blanket "NO" to screen name changes, reason universally being that you can't, too bad, everyone else will want one too, don't be a sook etc etc.  To turn around and say its easy for an admin to do is stating whats obvious already, but it is a bit two faced.



My understanding is that the answer was just "No" rather than "We can't".... I don't think it's been that it's too hard to do, but, like you said, if you allow one you should allow all, and then it's the volume that makes it hard to do. 

It's a small distinction but one which does mean it's not really two faced.


----------



## LiLc

^ Thats true it's not that its "to hard" cause it's quite simple but... if the admins did one person, they would have to do it for everybody that PM'ed them and asked for a name change  

Plus it would get awful confusing trying to figure out who is who after name changes.


----------



## felix

joannie_mhm said:
			
		

> My understanding is that the answer was just "No" rather than "We can't".... I don't think it's been that it's too hard to do, but, like you said, if you allow one you should allow all, and then it's the volume that makes it hard to do.
> 
> It's a small distinction but one which does mean it's not really two faced.


correct.

and to get things into perspective, out of our 100,000+ registered users, there have only been 20-30 name changes.

zephyr - to say that people may or may not come back to the site based on recognition of certain staff members is a HUGE stretch. 

many of the staff name changes have been requested due to privacy concerns, and they don't want them highlighted in public. but you do raise a good point about recognition. we have a list in the staff forum, so i will see if we can make that public for the people that want them made public.


----------



## hoptis

We could have a public list for member name changes that were paid for via this process, with links to the before/after profile if people want to look up old usernames and quickly view the new user profile/posts.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^That would need to be done with the caveat that the person _wanted_ to be found under their new name   As you point out, it's a security reason for some of them, and they'd be willing to purchase it (or for staff, they got the perk).  But still - not everyone wants an old screen name to be tied to their current activity or old posts.  Googling for an old name may still show this cross-over list, which defeats the anonymity they were seeking in the first place.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Keeping the ideas flowing, we're open to all thoughts on the site as we approach the migration.  What about forum structure and how the site is laid out?  My point being, for n00bs & lurkers as well as Blers....does the current forum arrangement make sense? Should forums be merged, killed, moved around?

WAIT, WAIT, WAIT.....yes, I know there are a few threads in SUPPORT already which raise questions on merging or splitting certain forums, and those discussions aren't dead and buried...they'd be part of this consideration as well.  But let's break this down into bite sized pieces to we aren't all over the place in this thread, shall we?  Let's go top down, if that's alright with you, and we'll eventually get to discussing all the possible re-alignments.


I don't expect a lot of discussion, but we owe a moment of consideration for the topmost forums and groupings:



> Bluelight Feedback
> - (Hidden Staff Forums)
> - Announcements
> - Support
> 
> Bluelight Basics
> - New Member Introductions
> - Homeless Threads
> - Anonymous Posting
> - Testing Grounds
> 
> Pillreports.com
> - Pill Testing Q&A
> - Pillreports.com
> - Pillreports Discussion
> - Pillreports Staff Discussion



To prevent clutter on this subject and the coming flood of responses, I'll kick out a seperate thread for this discussion.  Later, if some consensus is reached, we'll be more than happy to put a poll atop the threads to help gauge actual member interest in our options going forward, but for now let's generate ideas and discussion.

For discussion of the forum arrangments for FEEDBACK-BASICS-PILLREPORTS, please go to this thread:


>>>> RFD: FEEDBACK-BASICS-PILLREPORTS site structure <<<<​

I'll come back in a week or two and start a thread on the next groupings, so don't worry, you'll get a chance to voice your thoughts on every aspect of the site.  Afterall, we're here for the members, and we wish to make sure that any changes we make keep the needs of our members in mind.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I suppose, a 'bigger picture' question in line with some of the stuff you guys have already raised would be if you see general improvements that could be made in regards to site structure.  Does our current setup make sense or do you have suggestions to improve it. For example, BLUA isn't exactly at your fingertips, and despite numerous efforts to get people to read the G'Guide the don't...so can we improve those somehow? Are there other things that are hard to find or do?


----------



## Infinite Jest

CG, pls take it to the Lounge . The lulz are generally strong with you, but let's leave them in the right place.

Zeph: good comments. Changing names is relatively easy (at last, the truth!) but takes a good few minutes to do. If we did it for everyone who asked, it would take up probably 20 minutes a day. If people knew that we were doing it, we'd get far more requests than we do now; so it would be a lot more time and effort. Much as I love the board, I've got better things to do with my time


----------



## Unknown

How about implementing a premium forum for paid users. In here, you can trade software, recipes, or whatever. There are a lot of forums that do this.

Also, being a little more strict on flaming. It doesn't happen much to me, but It makes me not want to contribute to certain threads. The lounge is somewhere I don't like to go...

And advertisements, I will be more than happy to link bluelight from my web page, using the standard ad size.


----------



## MazDan

I would like to see us all focussing a bit more on what the site is supposed to be about..............Harm Reduction.


----------



## GenericMind

^I like that idea.


----------



## alasdairm

care to flesh it out a bit? in what ways is that not happening now? what needs to be done to improve things and who needs to do it?

alasdair


----------



## Jay-P Gold

[please don't trivialise discussion in support]


----------



## NickyJ

Could we please have galleries for everyone that are limited to 15 images so this doesn't have to be enforced manually? TIA   

Also, a link to a users gallery from their public profile would be very handy. TIA x 2


----------



## zephyr

joannie_mhm said:
			
		

> My understanding is that the answer was just "No" rather than "We can't".... I don't think it's been that it's too hard to do, but, like you said, if you allow one you should allow all, and then it's the volume that makes it hard to do.
> 
> It's a small distinction but one which does mean it's not really two faced.




Its a minor point when the issue I was posting about was losing screen names that have been around for a long time- people who you might not even know who use the site could come lurking around, posting or whatever, if they see the bluelighters who they are familiar with.

The two faced thing is just what I think of some individual cases that well, are two faced due to the circumstances.  Maybe a reference to 1984 would have been more apt, but whatever- its not that important. 




> zephyr - to say that people may or may not come back to the site based on recognition of certain staff members is a HUGE stretch.



I fully disagree with you felix.  Ill even wager on it- Ill bet that if some old timers who were really well knowledged and great people all round were to return from non- BL land, and post around regularly using their original names, youd get more perticipation from people who came here because they liked what they saw.

I only have $5 and some cheese.

Its more comfortable to walk in to a room full of people you KNOW, rather than some strangers you wouldnt know from a bar of soap. 



 Virtually speaking of course.


----------



## quadratik

william1985 said:
			
		

> How about implementing a premium forum for paid users. In here, you can trade software, recipes, or whatever. There are a lot of forums that do this.
> 
> Also, being a little more strict on flaming. It doesn't happen much to me, but It makes me not want to contribute to certain threads. The lounge is somewhere I don't like to go...
> 
> And advertisements, I will be more than happy to link bluelight from my web page, using the standard ad size.


I love the idea of a premium forum


----------



## TheLoveBandit

If such a forum were considered, I would think it would remain bound by our current BLUA to prevent anyone (members, staff, site owner) from being under any suspicion or trouble.  For example, drug dealing would remain a no-no, as well as any other how-to illegal activity discussions.


----------



## LiLc

^ Whats the fun in that then....


----------



## Jay-P Gold

Jay-P Gold said:
			
		

> [please don't trivialise discussion in support]


how does a person that cant even spell trivialize become an admin and then accuse me of such?

seriously, bring GeeksterGN back!  that is my honest suggestion to help with the future of bluefight.


----------



## felix

he spelled it correctly, and to answer your request, that guy won't be coming back. (whoever the hell he is.) 

this is about the site in general, it's not all about you, flower.


----------



## mikemikemike

A nice interactive drug chat would be nice. This could create a positive learning environment through intense fact-based drug arguments. You could even have a 3-D chatroom where you can choose your character by the ROA it is engaged in (One shooting, one snorting,  plugging,  insufflating, taking orally, intramuscularly, subcutaesously, buccally, sublingually, intracerebrally.)Perhaps we can even come up with our own ROAs. These characters will help express our individuality.


----------



## Jay-P Gold

felix said:
			
		

> he spelled it correctly, and to answer your request, that guy won't be coming back. (whoever the hell he is.)
> 
> this is about the site in general, it's not all about you, flower.


he spelled it correctly if he were british.  dude's profile says he is from richmond, ca, so he should spell it according to american custom.

and yes, everything is all about me!


----------



## LiLc

mikemikemike said:
			
		

> A nice interactive drug chat would be nice. This could create a positive learning environment through intense fact-based drug arguments. You could even have a 3-D chatroom where you can choose your character by the ROA it is engaged in (One shooting, one snorting,  plugging,  insufflating, taking orally, intramuscularly, subcutaesously, buccally, sublingually, intracerebrally.)Perhaps we can even come up with our own ROAs. These characters will help express our individuality.



We'll that's a great idea, but no one is going to spend there sweet time programming such a thing.

And there is a chatroom on bluelight bro.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=393353


----------



## felix

Jay-P Gold said:
			
		

> he spelled it correctly if he were british.  dude's profile says he is from richmond, ca, so he should spell it according to american custom.


he _lives_ there, he's not _from_ there. the dude is scottish. %) 

now we've cleared that up, let's get back on topic.


----------



## My.Suicide

I like the layout of the forums the way it is, its easily accesible, and mapped out good.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Slay

is it hard to add a virtual keyboard to software for logins? which may help people typing their passwords more securely? such thing would be awesome


----------



## nabollocks

Don't know if it has been mentioned before...

It would be nice to have a script that removes usernames from threads when the user wishes to leave Bluelight. 

I think this would be good for a number of reasons:

1. When a person leaves BL, they must have a good reason, and as such would not want to be identified on the BL forums once they have withdrawn their membership.

2. For legal reasons. I think it would be great to have a backdoor exit for members who are worried about something they have said or written on BL which may incriminate them. 

Of course I am not suggesting that we remove the posts, only the user name attached to that post.

I guess we could always say: It's the internet... nobody cares. But I am not so sure anymore. Especially with all the legal battles being fought over Facebook etc. 

Please can we have a "*Remove User Name*" script that is activated when members leave.


My other idea is for a *BL library*. For this though we would need a lot of server space, and a lot of man hours to sort the good from the bad.


----------



## felix

nabollocks said:
			
		

> Please can we have a "*Remove User Name*" script that is activated when members leave.
> 
> My other idea is for a *BL library*. For this though we would need a lot of server space, and a lot of man hours to sort the good from the bad.


i quite like that first idea, but i have no idea if it's possible. however, the usual advice applies: don't say anything that might incriminate yourself on bluelight. use a username that _won't_ help to identify yourself. 

please tell us a bit more about your second idea. what sort of thing would you like to see in this library?


----------



## nabollocks

Well, I think this library should be set up by forum name, so each forum has its own library.

We could have a permanent library where papers, journals etc that have been approved by mods, admins, etc could be stored. 

We would also need a temporary upload zone, where people could share information, with the possibility of it being stored in the BL library based on BL user opinion, and maybe even ranking of interest etc.

I think this would enable us to be more 'Networked' with regard to our information. We would be able to point to our own servers when referencing journals, papers, abstracts... and I just think this would increase the knowledge available to the average drug user.

This is all in the name of harm reduction, and like you said in one of your earlier posts, drawing the gap between drug companies and the end user ever closer.

Like I said, it would require a lot of man hours and work to separate the rubbish from the gold though. 

I would be happy to put my hand up to read through papers that are passed forward for a BL peer review 

If you would like a more detailed explanation, please let me know.

Copyright might be an issue, but this is something we would need to look at.


----------



## mikemikemike

LiLc said:
			
		

> We'll that's a great idea, but no one is going to spend there sweet time programming such a thing.
> 
> And there is a chatroom on bluelight bro.
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=393353



Thanks, though the latter part of my post was a joke, I truly didn't know that there was a chat here.


----------



## junglejuice

I think the filename for :D, http://i.bluelight.ru/s/grin.gif should be changed to http://i.bluelight.ru/s/jj.gif

:D


----------



## TheLoveBandit

mikemikemike said:
			
		

> Thanks, though the latter part of my post was a joke, I truly didn't know that there was a chat here.



SUPPORT is serewius bidnizz 

nabollocks, I'll admit what I'm reading for your proposal both meshes, and expands, some of what we've wanted to do and have already attempted to implement.

Case in point, we've got a dusty old set of FAQs, but the ones relevant to various forums aren't always linked, nor are they read all that much   Outdated?  Misplaced?  Not sure ... but it appears there is room to improve this so we've been testing the concept of a staff (member?) maintained wiki for such info, but we're still trying to test software that can integrate well enough with our existing site software.

Likewise, last year we launched our DRUG STUDIES forum in an effort to connect researchers with our membership, as it provieds a win-win for both sides and furthers the efforts of HR and drug education.  Part of the arrangement is to do everything in our power to have the results of those studies published in ways that are easily accessible to our membership.  This sounds like it somewhat relates to your ideas, not perfectly or completely, but somewhat.  And we've been struggling to refine this forum and it's information.  We're alway open to ideas on that as well.  I'll point out that some of the regional forum likes EADD and AusDD have historically hosted such threads locally, and several of our forums have MEGA threads that are also excellent resources of information...just packed away in corners of the site and not known or easily found across the site as well as we'd like.

Then again, we've got some excellent information in DITM - which has a lot of legal articles linked for discussion but also some research information.

I guess what I'm driving at is that we have a mish-mash of ideas that have been tried over time, and what worked well at one time may not currently be the best solution.  New ideas like yours, heck yeah they are worth discussing and considering as we move forward.  There'd be some grumbling if we try to change how things currently are for some active areas, but so long as we find ideas and can implement them in ways that best serve our members and the world at large, then I think we'd be able to move ahead.  It just needs proper discussion and planning (and ideas!).  Let me run a few things past the staff, but perhaps we can spin this point into a different discussion   Give us a moment.


----------



## DopaMan

Charging cash to join (but not to read - harm prevention is the main goal and articles pertaining to such topics should be ) would seriously increase the quality of the site and prevent children from asking if they can snort vicodin every ten seconds. It worked for somethingawful.com. The best part is that when a member is in violation they get the boot and would have to seriously consider rejoining as their fee is on the line. 

This would allow a more tightknit and quality community as trolls/morons/failures will rarely pay to fuck with somebody.


----------



## junglejuice

I actually really like that idea


----------



## nabollocks

^^You would also miss a very educated subgroup that can not be bothered paying money to join a site... Why would you when you have database access to journals and the likes? Just trying to keep it in perspective.

HR is about helping those without money just as much as it is for people with money.


----------



## Link_S

Have an option to delete all your posts at once

Just in case, yaknow?


----------



## junglejuice

nabollocks said:
			
		

> ^^You would also miss a very educated subgroup that can not be bothered paying money to join a site... Why would you when you have database access to journals and the likes? Just trying to keep it in perspective.
> 
> HR is about helping those without money just as much as it is for people with money.



This site is not cheap to run...at all. Funding is an issue.

If people can read all the forums and utfse, then they have access to harm reduction. 

It seems like a lot of new people ask the same questions over and over. If there was a sticky describing how to search, etc, that would help


----------



## nabollocks

^ This is why we need a proper library.


----------



## felix

junglejuice said:
			
		

> If there was a sticky describing how to search, etc, that would help


there is. right here in support:

A Guide to Searching Bluelight

thereby proving the fact that people don't read stickies. _ever_.


----------



## MazDan

felix said:
			
		

> there is. right here in support:
> 
> A Guide to Searching Bluelight
> 
> thereby proving the fact that people don't read stickies. _ever_.




Maybe not quite ever but you do have a very valid point.

One of the reasons why I feel that Mods should be permitted to have sig lines to advertise pertinent stuff for there forum.  

Every bit of advertising helps to reduce the number of people who miss the important announcements.

Announcements that could save lives.

Got an Ecstasy question? Click  *here* for comprehensive assistance.​


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Another area for member feedback:

>>>> RFD: Focus Forum and Drug Discussion groupings <<<<​
To cover:


> *FOCUS FORUMS*
> - Drug FAQ
> - ED
> - CD
> - SD
> - PD
> - OD
> 
> *DRUG DISCUSSION*
> - Drug Studies
> - - Concluded Studies
> - DITM
> - - Front Page
> - BDD
> - - Drug Testing Q&A
> - ADD
> - TDS
> - TR
> - DC



comments there are appreciated.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I don't know if this has been said before or not, but being able to edit your vote(s) in polls would be very nice.


----------



## LiLc

MazDan said:
			
		

> Maybe not quite ever but you do have a very valid point.
> 
> One of the reasons why I feel that Mods should be permitted to have sig lines to advertise pertinent stuff for there forum.
> 
> Every bit of advertising helps to reduce the number of people who miss the important announcements.
> 
> Announcements that could save lives.
> 
> Got an Ecstasy question? Click  *here* for comprehensive assistance.​



You know thats not a bad idea man, I agree with you on that.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been said before or not, but being able to edit your vote(s) in polls would be very nice.



Might be helpful, but unpossible with both this version, and the next, of our site software.  I'm afraid once you vote, that's it 

To Maz's point of sigs....we've discussed it amongst staff and it is still under review of exactly how (and if) we might implement sigs at the upgrade.  The idea of staff having them for site promotion has definite merit, but this also creates an area requiring policing.  Staff....has a sig for site benefit, great; has a sig for personal stuff, we probably ought to charge them as a perk like we do members (if that is the plan we follow).  But then members...has a personal sig, paid perk is fine; tries to have a sig for site benefit....do you charge?  Probably have to but then there also comes a point of what qualifies as 'personal' vs 'site benefit' ...  I think these are fairly minor issues, and things we can sort out as we move forward.  I mainly wanted to say that I, personally, believe in the merit of Maz's suggestion but we need to ensure we employ sigs in general to the best benefit of the site.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Changing the name of Music and DJs ....for some reason a lot of people assume its a general music discussion forum, no idea as to a solution .... somehow making Music and DJs and non EMD really separate and distinct....

maybe having a general music discussion sub forum and non EDM and DJs below that ? idk


----------



## nabollocks

When you press "Spell Check" it should also check the thread Title.

It would be a simple piece of code.

Had a moderator fix a heading for me the other day that would have been picked up by a spell checker and saved a lot of time for everyone.


----------



## Infinite Jest

nabollocks: thanks for the library suggestion. As others have said, there is already a FAQ forum, which is somewhat relevant to your suggestion. 

We would certainly welcome any proposals from you, or others, to edit existing FAQs, or write new ones. 

On your specific question, when you talk about uploading papers and reviewing them, do you mean papers that our members might write? Or do you mean other papers by academic drug researchers? 

I certainly think there's a place for a portal-type thing that would take users to existing online materials (we used to have this in the past, it was mainly a link directory though). We also once tried publishing ongoing reviews of new research, but it died a death (I wrote one review, I think, a few others may have done so). If you have any interest in reviving these ideas, please post what you are thinking


----------



## Ernestrome

I'd like to be able to choose to see the front page news at the top of the index view.

Why can't we embed videos? Is it a unsuitable content issue, a bandwidth issue? 
Anyway if we could do that, maybe subject to moderator approval, it would be cool.


----------



## tambourine-man

^ http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=345573


----------



## Jabberwocky

*A Wiki or Wikis*

Some Bluelight wikis might be good for producing FAQs and other references for BL core topics. 

Two big potential problems with Wikis though, they can get even more contentious than threads and they can become like the walls of bathroom stalls after a while.

One way around those problems might be to grant editing privileges to members with a sincere interest in a given project. I admit wikis could be more effort and resources than they are worth but thought it worth considering.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

DopaMan said:
			
		

> It worked for somethingawful.com



Lol no.  No it did not.


----------



## forgotten

Enki said:
			
		

> Some Bluelight wikis might be good for producing FAQs and other references for BL core topics.
> 
> Two big potential problems with Wikis though, they can get even more contentious than threads and they can become like the walls of bathroom stalls after a while.
> 
> One way around those problems might be to grant editing privileges to members with a sincere interest in a given project. I admit wikis could be more effort and resources than they are worth but thought it worth considering.



It's already in the works


----------



## nabollocks

Well, actually, whilst searching for information on the z-drugs the other day I happened upon another forum which you may or may not be aware of called drugs-forum.co.uk. 

If you have a look at this site: here you will get an idea of what I was suggesting.

I think a library such as the example at drugs-forum.co.uk would bring BL from simply a chat site up to a full on research resource, which would be especially useful for HR purposes.

I am actually very surprised at how well the site works. It is not exactly what I was suggesting, but it will give you a good idea of what I was trying to covey.

But what of copyright? I really can't say? I can only suggest that if we were to do something like this that we would need to ask permission to make this information public. 

It may well be more work than it is worth, especially when there are other resources out there doing similar things. 

I do like BL however, and have an interest in seeing it prosper over the coming years.

Maybe I am a bit ahead of myself thinking that we could do this without funding?


----------



## Ernestrome

I'd like to see a banned thread, detailing briefly why people were banned.

Pour enourager les autres, and because i see posters who i've been reading for years suddenly have an ex-bluelighter below their name.


----------



## LiLc

^ It's none of your buisness why they got banned 

If there banned they obviously didn't follow the rules


----------



## Rogue Robot

Ernestrome said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a banned thread, detailing briefly why people were banned.
> 
> Pour enourager les autres, and because i see posters who i've been reading for years suddenly have an ex-bluelighter below their name.



ex-bluelighter.

and, as lilc mentioned, the reasons for someone being banned remain confidential, of sorts.  check out that thread that i linked for you.


----------



## donvliet

this has probably been mentioned, but the search engine could do with some improvements. Terms like "2c-b" don't work.


----------



## donvliet

the shroomery has the number of unread replies between brackets in the replies column next to the total number of replies. It is quite convenient.


----------



## donvliet

a list of all posts you ever made, accessible from the user control panel, would be nice.


----------



## SA

donvliet said:
			
		

> a list of all posts you ever made, accessible from the user control panel, would be nice.


It already is - "Find More Posts by donvliet" - well, it's in your profile, not control panel. Or, simply click on  your (or anyone's) username here and scroll down to the same link "Find More Posts by..." as mentioned.


----------



## LiLc

I'm going to make a program that gives you pop up notification's coming out of the system tray for bluelight, sorta like the AIM notifications when your buddys sign on and off except it will give you new post/ new thread notifications :D


----------



## donvliet

SA said:
			
		

> It already is - "Find More Posts by donvliet" - well, it's in your profile, not control panel. Or, simply click on  your (or anyone's) username here and scroll down to the same link "Find More Posts by..." as mentioned.



sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do I go to my profile? (without first having to find a post by myself)


----------



## Jabberwocky

User CP next to home on top. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/usercp.php then edit profile on the side for editing. Click on your user name to the left of one of your posts and go down to view public profile to see your profile as others see it, or click here http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/member.php?u=92132 and bookmark.


----------



## SA

^
Adding to Enki's suggestions...

Top header navigation links > Quick Links > My Profile


----------



## LiLc

Oh and BTW with this version of VBulletin you can enable location to appear under usernames, I just thought I should say that because I know a admin told me it's not possible with this version before :D


----------



## LiLc

You could also enable AIM & ICQ icons to appear under the username as well, it's all in the php files dealing with rendering posts and such, I forget the exact name.


----------



## forgotten

The location was listed at one point.  It was removed for aesthetic reasons (the tables were way too tall, and made pages significantly longer).


----------



## LiLc

I see....


----------



## webguy

*Keep Harm Reduction in mind*



			
				nabollocks said:
			
		

> ^^You would also miss a very educated subgroup that can not be bothered paying money to join a site... Why would you when you have database access to journals and the likes? Just trying to keep it in perspective.
> 
> HR is about helping those without money just as much as it is for people with money.



I don't post much here, but I read bluelight a lot, and have for many years.  After wading through about eleven of the jillions of pages of feedback on this topic, I think we need to refocus.  The basic purpose of bluelight is harm reduction.  On that point, I completely agree with nabollocks.

Charging fees would change the nature of the community in the conversation. The gain in intimacy would be offset by a loss in diversity.  But the original purpose (harm reduction) would definitely be reduced.  If people new to the topics discussed here were deterred, they would just find misinformation elsewhere on the web.  

We don't need more overdosing, misbehaving, newbies crowding the news, or the obituaries.  (From bad pills, which they could have learned to spot if they had had access to proper information about testing, thus: bluelight).

There are lots of other good reasons to value a larger, not a tighter, community here.  This already is a global community, united around a small behavioral niche that people enjoy.  It is big, but everywhere we are in real life, we are small in numbers compared to a majority around us who don't behave like we do, or approve of the things we do.  To sustain the community, sometimes things learned in one place need to be shared with people in another, especially since a lot of us won't be bumping into each other. 

Membership fees also would make the quiet more silent.  They'd not be here at all.  Something of value could be lost.  Some readers here (like me, for example) elect to rarely join the conversation because a lot of what gets said doesn't benefit from their commenting.   Here are I am speaking (without any authority to do so) for the three to five percent of bluelight visitors who are twenty to 40 years older than the typical bluelighter (median age: 20).  We old fogeys are here to hear the latest about a culture we once were part of, and which to varying degrees we still are part of, only with older people as the players.  To some daily posters here, we may seem as lurkers or noobies, and if those labels help simplify those peoples' lives: fine.  But if harm reduction is the purpose, or one of the purposes, then closing the site off to input from very different visitors, who may have quite extensive experience with drugs, may be a mistake. 

I hope the moderators and whoever else makes the decisions choose to keep the site as open as possible, free of fees, memberships, and other features of a club.  If money is the issue, Google ads sounds like a good idea.  People often are posting links anyway, so why not make some money from google's  skillful way of putting interests and vendors together?

Finally, if I can change topics and make labor-intensive suggestion for the moderators (or whoever), it would be to somehow link together related topics when they surface anew, e.g. "sex and ecstasy" or "pre-loading."  So often we just spin our wheels again and again.  It would be useful to piggy back all that spinning so maybe people would read the answer before they asked the question.  Or even during the answering of the question.

Keep up the good work, and good site.


----------



## hoptis

webguy said:
			
		

> Here are I am speaking (without any authority to do so) for the three to five percent of bluelight visitors who are twenty to 40 years older than the typical bluelighter (median age: 20).



I think you'll find it's a lot more than that.

Thanks for your input. 

Google Ads I believe won't take us but there are other places that will and we're looking into that.


----------



## felix

related reading: a poll for 'How old are you?'

i might run the numbers through excel later to figger out the mean age.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Another area for member feedback:



> *COMMUNITY*
> - HL
> - CEP
> - SLR
> - P&S
> - C&U
> - LD
> - SO
> - S&T
> - S&G
> - LOUNGE
> 
> *ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT*
> - M&DJ
> - NEMD
> - WORDS
> - F&TV



Just spewing forth anything that comes to mind, I'll throw the following out for your consideration, and let you refute...or better yet, propose your OWN ... ideas.


 Split the 'Art' content out of SO and either merge it into WORDS or set it up separately.


 Turn WORDS into an Archive and point further such work towards JOURNAL


 Take a look at the content of CEP and P&S to evaluate where the line is drawn (and enforced?), and include the consideration of re-merging them.


 Review M&DJ and NEMD as they stand today.  Given we started with M&DJ, then NEMD spun out as a sub-forum, generated enough traffic to be an independent forum, and now kind of looks over it's older sister....time to merge again?  Or consider outlandish ideas like redefining ourselves into 'Music Review' and 'Music Making'?


 *IF* the art gets pulled from SO, would anyone object or encourage consideration of merging HL back into it?


 Pushing S&G over to Arts & *Entertainment*?   Or moving any forums from one category to the other...or simply merging them all under one big forum grouping (window dressing, I know, but an option nonetheless).


 Reordering any of the forums...since the site has laid out the groupings and some of the other forums within groups into some semblance of reason.


 The concept of restricting the LOUNGE so GLers can read, but not post.  This would reduce the chances of n00bs getting trampled in the PLUR, as well as discourage troll accounts for that forum.  BUT, would it mean such troll accounts simply spill to other forums ... ?


 Now is your chance to shout out ideas for _other_ forums!  but give justification and reason beyond "I want it"


----------



## Rogue Robot

My vote is for GLers to not be able to go to the lounge.  Like you said TLB, it would spill over into other forums, but that happens.  The likelihood of them trolling a forum that isn't the lounge for the sake of trolling, i'd say is less likely overall.


----------



## TheSpade

This is the first I've looked at this thread, and I'm shocked people are suggesting paying for a name change, let alone $50. 

If people want to pay to do so then fine I just can't imagine why most would or that it'd actually be popular.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

There are parallel discussions ongoing amongst staff.  Some of the ideas generated there ought to be done out here in an effort to get some member feedback as well.  Just a quick highlight of some concepts I've seen bandied about:


Revert P&S back to being named T&A


Move TDS to a more prominent position (maybe among the PD-OD-CD family of FOCUS FORUMS)


Music and DJ's---Electronic Music Discussion
NEMD---- NEMD
(the simple, elegant solution, but there is also discussion of a big merge or whatever)


Quotes of articles (looking at CEP initially, but extending to all forums) without proper links and citing sources - isn't consistently being enforced   We've several 'rules' that are not enforced evenly across the site, a consistency we need to address as general practice; but the citing of sources for quoted material is something we really need to adhere to (and enforce) from a legal standpoint.  It hasn't bit us yet, but it isn't that hard to follow thru - and this extends to the members who make the original quotation 


End C&U and split that content back to the regional social forums


plurMONSTER gave some mindless gibberings where we tried to answer, but eventually nobody knew what he was on about


Recent talks also consider moving BDD into some sort of 'New Members Starting Point' or moving it somewhere to improve the direction of new members to that content before asking beginner questions in more advanced forums (and getting flamed back to lurking  ).

....more for you to give your input on, and you are ALL still encouraged to offer up suggestions or ideas


----------



## zephyr

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> My vote is for GLers to not be able to go to the lounge.  Like you said TLB, it would spill over into other forums, but that happens.  The likelihood of them trolling a forum that isn't the lounge for the sake of trolling, i'd say is less likely overall.




I doubt restricting the lounge access will have any affect at all on the amount of trollage that crops up from time to time.

If you notice- the trolls come and go because of a grudge against some moderator or other members, an if they are that bitter or bored/ whatever to bother making themselves look like a dickhead for "revenge",they will troll the lounge regardless of what it takes.

The lounge brings more interest and actual participation than the other social forums.  As much as it is ragged on as being "useless and full of idiots", its more useful than other more uptight forums for the simple reason that it is what it is.

The lounge shouldnt be seen as a filter to keep the riff raff out of the other forums.   If you are not able to point the new members in the right direction of what they want to get out of BL in NMI, then what is that forum for apart from a glorified "welcome wagon" pm?

Its probably a lot easier and less work for you mods to discourage or prevent new members from posting in areas they will probably be assraped in at first.  I remember going to the lounge specifically to get the virtual popcorn out and watch the fur fly years ago, and its gotten a lot nicer in the lounge since then.

Trolls will always be around, just face it.  Its a pattern of behaviour that just keeps repeating, and  you have no chance of making the trolling go away if the mods don't take a long look at why it really happens.  If you get someone who is pretty much guaranteed to be drug affected, pissed off at being "singled out and treated unfairly"- real or imagined, and publically torn a new arsehole over and over- then banned- you'll have yourself a troll.

Maybe a better way of dealing with people like that is to put them on a universal ignore, or somehow bar their posts from being viewed so that they think they are still being heard but are not.

Dunno if you can do thet, but multiple accounts is just a former bluelighter trying to have some kind of voice where they once did.

If they receive no attention- liek NONE (and banning/ warning is ultimate attention to someone who hates you guys) they will eventually wander off and not bother with it.

Im a little tired of mods who post in the lounge themselves (or lurk, which is kinda ghey in itself) taking a shit on the social forum that is getting more atention than any other.  If it were gone, the rest of BL would not be too far behind, so appreciate it while you have it.


----------



## Rogue Robot

zephyr said:
			
		

> I doubt restricting the lounge access will have any affect at all on the amount of trollage that crops up from time to time.
> 
> If you notice- the trolls come and go because of a grudge against some moderator or other members, an if they are that bitter or bored/ whatever to bother making themselves look like a dickhead for "revenge",they will troll the lounge regardless of what it takes.



I am fully aware that trolls will do what trolls with to do.  However, with GLers running to the lounge as soon as their accounts are activated, it can give staff more time to keep an eye on said trolls prior to them reaching the lounge.  It's easier to spot pointless drivel in a more specific forum than it is the Lounge for the fact that those people most likely will not make posts to reach BLer status that fit into what said forum's guidelines and purpose are here on BL.



			
				zephyr said:
			
		

> The lounge brings more interest and actual participation than the other social forums.  As much as it is ragged on as being "useless and full of idiots", its more useful than other more uptight forums for the simple reason that it is what it is.
> 
> The lounge shouldnt be seen as a filter to keep the riff raff out of the other forums.   If you are not able to point the new members in the right direction of what they want to get out of BL in NMI, then what is that forum for apart from a glorified "welcome wagon" pm?



The guidelines are different in the Lounge than in other forums, and some of the regulars in the Lounge tend to forget that when they are posting in other forums.  

This is fact, and it is dealt with accordingly, at least in the forums that I help to moderate.

I'm sorry that you think that NMI is responsible for sending GLers to the Lounge, but if you actually participated in NMI, you would know it is the complete opposite.  Not one of us (NMI staff) ever suggest for new users to go to the lounge, and when other users suggest for the noobs to go to the lounge, the posts are edited.

NMI as a whole is to help new users feel welcome and to help point them in the RIGHT direction based on their needs.  Not everyone is internet savvy and not everyone is forum savvy, so that's why NMI is there.  Have you forgotten about the adoption program that NMI and the Lounge have set up to HELP new users to deal with the lounge?



			
				zephyr said:
			
		

> Its probably a lot easier and less work for you mods to discourage or prevent new members from posting in areas they will probably be assraped in at first.  I remember going to the lounge specifically to get the virtual popcorn out and watch the fur fly years ago, and its gotten a lot nicer in the lounge since then.



You can't tell someone not to do something and expect them to actually listen.  In which case, that is their problem, but the issue still stands with blocking GLers from going to the Lounge as most likely a trial.  This isn't set in stone, and it was only brought up as a possible suggestion.



			
				zephyr said:
			
		

> Trolls will always be around, just face it.  Its a pattern of behaviour that just keeps repeating, and  you have no chance of making the trolling go away if the mods don't take a long look at why it really happens.  If you get someone who is pretty much guaranteed to be drug affected, pissed off at being "singled out and treated unfairly"- real or imagined, and publically torn a new arsehole over and over- then banned- you'll have yourself a troll.
> 
> Maybe a better way of dealing with people like that is to put them on a universal ignore, or somehow bar their posts from being viewed so that they think they are still being heard but are not.



We all know that it is that person's duty to contact staff if they have an issue, but most cases, like you said, it's just revenge on staff or BLers as a whole who have to deal with it.

Trolls aren't going away, and we all know that.



			
				zephyr said:
			
		

> If they receive no attention- liek NONE (and banning/ warning is ultimate attention to someone who hates you guys) they will eventually wander off and not bother with it.



You'd be surprised.  I mean, look at the people who have been banned and continue coming back.  Simply ignoring a person could potentially make the issue worse, you know?  I'm not saying it will always happen, but sometimes it's just easier to deal with the issue(s) accordingly.



			
				zephyr said:
			
		

> Im a little tired of mods who post in the lounge themselves (or lurk, which is kinda ghey in itself) taking a shit on the social forum that is getting more atention than any other.  If it were gone, the rest of BL would not be too far behind, so appreciate it while you have it.



Nobody's taking a shit on the Lounge.    The suggestions that have been made by staff are simply to improve it.  

I doubt that if the lounge were ever removed that BL would go down like a sinking ship.  Maybe, just maybe, users will actually participate in the Social forums that were put in place from the get-go.  

I kind of look at the Lounge as a universal social where everyone from every region can get together and talk and clown around, but that can still happen within the region specific social forums, too.


----------



## SA

zephyr said:
			
		

> I doubt restricting the lounge access will have any affect at all on the amount of trollage that crops up from time to time.


This is the only part we agree on, zephyr. It's a start, I guess. 



> The lounge brings more interest and actual participation than the other social forums. As much as it is ragged on as being "useless and full of idiots", its more useful than other more uptight forums for the simple reason that it is what it is.


Casual, off-topic chat subforums serve a purpose on most boards, but to claim that they are more useful than the on-topic core forums is inaccurate.



> The lounge shouldnt be seen as a filter to keep the riff raff out of the other forums.


I lied; we agree on two points. It's a better start. 



> Its probably a lot easier and less work for you mods to discourage or prevent new members from posting in areas they will probably be assraped in at first. I remember going to the lounge specifically to get the virtual popcorn out and watch the fur fly years ago, and its gotten a lot nicer in the lounge since then.


Yet it is not as "nice" as it was, say, five or six years ago. It has quite a ways to go to being considered an approachable casual chat forum for some one just happening onto the site for the first time and coming from the normal parts of the internet.



> Trolls will always be around, just face it. Its a pattern of behaviour that just keeps repeating, and you have no chance of making the trolling go away if the mods don't take a long look at why it really happens. If you get someone who is pretty much guaranteed to be drug affected, pissed off at being "singled out and treated unfairly"- real or imagined, and publically torn a new arsehole over and over- then banned- you'll have yourself a troll.


Here is where our opinions begin to differ in earnest, zephyr. 

Let us examine the birth of a troll. By this, I mean the transformation of a bluelighter into a troll, not some dysfunctional personality who trolls the web indiscriminately and exhibits the unsavoury behaviour right from the start.

The history in the Lounge has been as follows, give or take. A bluelighter who posts in the Lounge, be it for a day or for a year, suddenly stumbles on a certain posting manner or posting content which captures the attention, appreciation and even admiration of others. People appreciate positive attention, so our bluelighter continues with the manner or the content. Attention being like a drug, either our bluelighter or their audience soon develop a bit of a tolerance for the level of positive attention thrown their way, so they escalate the intensity of the manner or the frequency of their content which was first responsible for that positive attention. The cycle perpetuates itself.

Somewhere along the way, our now popular bluelighter is approached (first privately, then publicly) and requested to tone down what is by now obnoxious and often insulting behaviour. There are some who respond favourably and some who do not. Those who choose to tone down their "fun times" come to realise that their popularity, appreciation, admiration, whatever you want to call it, now that it has been established, does not die with a decrease in the intensity of their posting manner or content. Those who choose to disregard the requests... a troll is born. 

From that point on, the cycle is always the same. The requests from staff increase in frequency; warnings follow; then temporary bans; finally, a permanent ban. The troll then has several options - there are at least two ways out of every "no way out" situation. The troll can return, incognito, as a new identity and take the opportunity to start their Bluelight existence anew, interacting with people in a normal fashion and taking advantage of the resources the site has to offer (the latter they can do without registering, of course - simply browse). Or they could return under a new identity, with a chip on their shoulder, vengeance on the mind and embark on a campain of juvenile stupidity, i.e. trolling. They could also choose to go away entirely. 

Those who return to troll, prove only one thing - that they have a malicious mindset. If they can embark on such malicious campaigns in the virtual world, then you can bet that they possess the same malicious traits in real life. The more they perpetuate this behaviour, the more solid a case they make against their person.

An argument which often crops up is that our rules don't specify certain behaviours for which some have been edited,  warned or banned. To that, I say let's use our common sense, please. We're not six years old and neither are you (I hope not). Do you cover your mouth when you cough at the dinner table? Why? It's not written anywhere. Do you give up your seat to the elderly or pregnant in a crowded hall or bus or subway? Why? Yes, it is sometimes written above some seats, but not always and it is certainly not law. You know who bases their behaviour strictly on sets of written, explicit rules? Machines! We, as an intelligent species, live our lives according to not only the defined explicit rules, but also the underlying, implicit rule subsets. Some of these subsets we have come to call common courtesy, some political correctness and some, a huge set - common sense.

If a person gives the impression that they are 20-30-40 years old, have been around the block a few times, have life experience and even extensive computer and internet experience, then it is a given that this person should be well familiar with how the world runs and certainly familiar with many, if not most, of the implicit rule subsets, especially the most common and obvious ones, i.e. common sense. If, when that person is approached about toning down certain content or behaviour, they challenge the request by pointing at the explicit rule set here (BLUA) and cry out that there is nothing there which states that they are in the wrong, well... we have a slight problem then. Either that person is full of shit and is in reality six years old and is therefore not fully familiar with implicit rules and/or common sense, or that person is being knowingly and maliciously manipulative. Since the person's history - profile data, real life intro, display of life, computer and internet know-how - indicates that they are not six or twelve, but rather 20-30-40 as they had previously stated, the resulting conclusion is that they have no intention of following common courtesy, common sense implicit rule sets and are only intent on taking advantage of the good will originally offered to them and manipulating us  and the system. Once again, if they can be this maliciously manipulative in the virtual world, then you can bet that they possess the same malicious traits in real life. Their manipulations will not be tolerated here, just as they will not be tolerated in the real world. 



> If they receive no attention- liek NONE (and banning/ warning is ultimate attention to someone who hates you guys) they will eventually wander off and not bother with it.


Exactly the opposite is true. The people who are repeatedly warned and eventually  banned are precisely the ones who will not go away or tone down on their own, as they simply crave the attention of their disruptive behaviour too much to give it up. Warnings and especially bans are last resort measures.



> Im a little tired of mods who post in the lounge themselves (or lurk, which is kinda ghey in itself) taking a shit on the social forum that is getting more atention than any other. If it were gone, the rest of BL would not be too far behind, so appreciate it while you have it.


A casual, off-topic chat forum is a valuable one on any board, but to imply that BL would cease to exist if the Lounge were to disappear is a grave fallacy. Rather than try to strike fear into people with these sorts of absolutist statements based on your own distorted version of reality, I would suggest that you take a stroll through the world wide web, visit some other focus forums and see how much nonsense is tolerated there. The message is almost without exception universal out there -   no flaming, baiting, trolling, or spamming. Even forums which originally allowed the nonsense to get out of hand a bit have since pulled in the reins, since they realised that it is simply unrealistic to be taken seriously by the world when they themselves do not take themselves seriously. Fun and games are all good... to an extent. What dictates that extent? You guessed it - common sense. Even in my position as an admin here, above all I am a Bluelighter. A such, I am a part of this institution. If the institution has lost touch with its common sense in some small corner of its otherwise excellent universe, you better believe it that I cannot help but try and think of a way to recapture that common sense and bring it in line with that of the rest of the world. You are wrong, zephyr, when you imply that no Lounge would mean no more Bluelight. Although my only intent is to make the Lounge more approachable by general web standards, I'll counter your statement by saying that  Bluelight  would be more in danger of disappearing not if the Lounge departs, but if the common sense does not return.


----------



## zephyr

SA said:
			
		

> Casual, off-topic chat subforums serve a purpose on most boards, but to claim that they are more useful than the on-topic core forums is inaccurate.



It depends on your definition of on-topic core forums.    I was referring to the lounge being more useful to bringing interest (from a wider group of people) than other off topic chat forums- the regional ones.  Not, the other non drug related on topic forums- which are really good for worldwide discussion about certain topics.  They're fine- but maybe a return to the original social forum without splitting it into regions would be a good idea.  

If you got little local forums which all basically talk about the same things as each other, it discourages people mixing it up a little IMO.  I forget about some of the forums like the sports one and the CEP, dont give two shit about either subject so tend to not go in them.  :D



At the end of the day, its up to you mob what goes on, and I hope you keep the board going, and dont think its a big ask to pay for the use of the social forums if it makes the harm reduction still freely available to thos who need it.

As for the trolling thing, banning and warning and stuff like that lost its impact when the warnings were not so visible, and temp bans are pretty soft.  Neither one will stop multiple trolling accounts.  Knowing fuck all about software, I have no other suggestions than whet Ive posted already, except if you're going to take the hard line approach, make warnings visible so the post in question is pointed out in front of everyone.

Back when RC was modding with GL and Finger, maybe the rules were more lax with what a mod could do- and funny editing of trolls posts worked a treat.  Well, it stopped that dickhead flyr flai from ever being as much of a dick as he once was.  Public embarassment would suck more than banning, but Im going to leave it at that as I am not fussed about trolls anyway.  Some past  trolls are now mods- so it depends on the individual as to how to deal with them eh?


----------



## Junglistic1

Merging fourms, and more picture access, or the equivalent therof.  I would enjoy voice blogs too, I can host, or provide an extra server for the west coast if you want one.


----------



## negrogesic

Perhaps a Health Q&A forum (yes, like before), for questions more urgent or technical than those that are generally posted in Healthy Living.


----------



## lostpunk5545

Making it easier to change one's user name would be pretty sweet


----------



## plinkobarnes

could it perhaps be encouraged for users to post more physiological effects and whether or not it is harmful, and how it is in drug threads?


----------



## PopTSom

lostpunk5545 said:
			
		

> Making it easier to change one's user name would be pretty sweet


second that.


----------



## PopTSom

Also, I think maybe a list of "never do this" or "frequent no-nos for newbies" would be helpful.  A lot of times the initial rules of the board are tied up in a lot of verbage that people tend to scan instead of read, and agree to so they can just move on and become a part of the community.  It would probably be a good idea to make a list of forbidden acts or topics so that people don't get booted quickly for not being as excited about reading all of the stuff to become a member as they are to become a member, does that make sense?


----------



## Rogue Robot

PopTSom said:
			
		

> Also, I think maybe a list of "never do this" or "frequent no-nos for newbies" would be helpful.  A lot of times the initial rules of the board are tied up in a lot of verbage that people tend to scan instead of read, and agree to so they can just move on and become a part of the community.  It would probably be a good idea to make a list of forbidden acts or topics so that people don't get booted quickly for not being as excited about reading all of the stuff to become a member as they are to become a member, does that make sense?



Well, when it comes to finding out what you shouldn't and shouldn't do in a forum, I would think one would actually read through instead of perform a skim and scam of the rules if one is truly interested.


----------



## PopTSom

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> Well, when it comes to finding out what you shouldn't and shouldn't do in a forum, I would think one would actually read through instead of perform a skim and scam of the rules if one is truly interested.


I understand, you would think that.  Most people would think that.  But I am not talking about myself, I am talking about a lot of others I know that complain about being booted from forums.  Not this one - political, religious, etc. and the common problem is they did not read what they were not supposed to do.  I was just trying to offer up a suggestion, why I think they don't is because they are so excited to get on with participating they skip all of the reading.  Do you read all of the stuff you agree to online, or is your tendency just to click the "I Agree" button to get on with it?  Say, you get a new iPod, do you actually read all of the stuff Apple wants for you to agree to, or do you just agree so you can use your iPod?  I think nowadays, with all of the online agreements people just tend to agree so that they can move on.  I also think if there was a specific list of things that would get people kicked off of the forum, they might go read that before they post.  
I am not trying to be a problem, or God forbid, argue with a moderator, I hope you understand, just trying to be helpful, and if this is not helpful, then please just ignore.  I really am only trying to help, but if I have failed I don't want to make anyone, especially a moderator upset ... understand what I'm saying?  I hope so, cuz I am kind of afraid to hit "submit" on this one, but I'll do it because I think there is some value to it - not because I am arguing with you or trying to pick a fight with you or anyone else, ok?


----------



## Rogue Robot

PopTSom said:
			
		

> I understand, you would think that.  Most people would think that.  But I am not talking about myself, I am talking about a lot of others I know that complain about being booted from forums.  Not this one - political, religious, etc. and the common problem is they did not read what they were not supposed to do.  I was just trying to offer up a suggestion, why I think they don't is because they are so excited to get on with participating they skip all of the reading.  Do you read all of the stuff you agree to online, or is your tendency just to click the "I Agree" button to get on with it?  Say, you get a new iPod, do you actually read all of the stuff Apple wants for you to agree to, or do you just agree so you can use your iPod?  I think nowadays, with all of the online agreements people just tend to agree so that they can move on.  I also think if there was a specific list of things that would get people kicked off of the forum, they might go read that before they post.
> I am not trying to be a problem, or God forbid, argue with a moderator, I hope you understand, just trying to be helpful, and if this is not helpful, then please just ignore.  I really am only trying to help, but if I have failed I don't want to make anyone, especially a moderator upset ... understand what I'm saying?  I hope so, cuz I am kind of afraid to hit "submit" on this one, but I'll do it because I think there is some value to it - not because I am arguing with you or trying to pick a fight with you or anyone else, ok?



I actually do read them because I don't want to be legally bound to some righteous bullshit.


----------



## PopTSom

*kudos to you, wise one!*



			
				Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> I actually do read them because I don't want to be legally bound to some righteous bullshit.



That is really smart of you, and that wisdom probably helped you become a moderator.  But I am talking about the "average joe".  I bet if you took a poll about who reads those agreements and legaleese (sp?) and who just skips them to be able to use the product they want, probably the larger percentage of bluelighters skip the contracts and click "I agree" on the majority of things that have those downloads.  I will bet you a brand new iPod in fact, so that when I win, I will read the contract this time, LOL!!!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Oh, I totally agree with you.    I'm just saying i'm anal retentive like that.


----------



## felix

PopTSom said:
			
		

> Also, I think maybe a list of "never do this" or "frequent no-nos for newbies" would be helpful.  A lot of times the initial rules of the board are tied up in a lot of verbage that people tend to scan instead of read, and agree to so they can just move on and become a part of the community.  It would probably be a good idea to make a list of forbidden acts or topics so that people don't get booted quickly for not being as excited about reading all of the stuff to become a member as they are to become a member, does that make sense?


we're actually working on something that might help this. 

but the only people that get booted quickly from bluelight are spammers or returning trolls. everyone else, we show more patience.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I will educate the n00bs.


----------



## L2R

could we change the word "report" to "dob". 

so instead of reporting someone, we dob on them, and then we can be like dobbers!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Last round of forum groupings to discuss:



> *Australia & Asia*
> 
> Australian Drug Discussion
> Australian Social
> Australian Events
> 
> *Europe & Africa*
> 
> European Drug Discussion
> European Events
> 
> *North & South America*
> 
> North American Drug Discussion
> North American Social
> North American Events



Now, we know AusEvents is merging into AusSoc, that's already in process per this earlier discussion.  And from what's been shared here and kicked amongst staff, it looks like the C&U content will be pushed out to the regional social forums.  Anyone with brainstorming ideas on things we could do to improve any of the rest of these regional forums?  

I know some of the NA Events sections have restricted posting, primarily this was an effort to make the place more readable (and searchable), and while this brings the occasional "Why can't I post?" question (to which the answer is "Why can't you read the sticky" 8) )... overall it seems to be working well.  Though, I imagine the mods would be open to hearing how things are working out for the members in this regard.  Do the NA Events need more regions, less regions?

Is it finally time for that EADD split to create EASocial and EADD-proper?  Should NA consider the opposite...merging their Social and DD forums?

Content wise should we make an effort to push more threads from regional DD's over to the respective focus forums, or are there ideas for more 'sharing' of content from other areas that would improve any of these regional sections?  And here, we'd appreciate more than just a 'yeah' or a 'nah, that sucks'....some ideas on HOW to do it would be helpful


----------



## TheLoveBandit

And, so it isn't lost in this 'last round' of discussions...



> *BLUELIGHT HISTORY*
> 
> Best of Bluelight
> Shrine
> Harm Reduction
> General Archives
> 
> 
> *GALLERY*
> *JOURNAL*



I don't know that there's much to be talked about regarding the BL HISTORY grouping, but to ignore it would be unfair - you've got your shot to speak up on that section as well.  For example, the HR section - is it worth reviving, moving, revamping in a different way?

Before the questions flood in here on JOURNAL and GALLERY, the answer is we're looking into the options available for our next upgrade.  Those two current packages are add-ons, so they are a bit clunky and not ideally integrated with the site (ala, no profile links to run over and see someone's gallery or journal  ).  We're trying some built in functions that might handle this...but we're not settled yet on the upgraded versions of these add-ons or the built in stuff.  Still, your complaints and suggestions can be offered here for us to keep in mind while evaluating our course of action.


Aaaaannnnd, the last thing - wiki.  We've long sought a way to build a wiki that is integrated into the site (to update our FAQs, and make things more commonly accessible to the DD and FF forums as well as the regional DD forums, and increase our information offering to the world at large)....BUT, we're still not all that happy with the options we've been looking at thus far.  We do have a sample of this in progress within the staff forum, but until we've got the kinks worked out, we're not unleashing it on the public.  Just a little carrot out there for you of something for the future


----------



## Nickatina

Thumbs up/Thumbs down on posts for certain forums would be nice. This way you can weed out the shitty replies (like in OD for example) by majority opinion.


----------



## Flexistentialist

^ Shitty replies are best dealt with by a clear argument of the facts.  The majority opinion is not always right.  In fact, often on Bluelight (and unfortunately Other Drugs suffers from this) the truth claims of a post are judged on the popularity of the person posting and not on the facts.


----------



## GenericMind

Flexistentialist said:
			
		

> ^ Shitty replies are best dealt with by a clear argument of the facts.  The majority opinion is not always right.  In fact, often on Bluelight (and unfortunately Other Drugs suffers from this) the truth claims of a post are judged on the popularity of the person posting and not on the facts.



I read 90% of the posts in Other Drugs and I don't observe that happening. Can you give some examples?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For the record, we are entertaining some thread rating systems, but may not roll them out at  the time of migration.  Also, we may restrict who can rate things in an effort to avoid the popularity contests.


----------



## LiLc

A bluelight member rating system should be in order....


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Related reading

Karma System!!

Drug ratings poll

but yeah, we can discuss it....what's a good reason to have it?


----------



## Slay

i used to post to a board which has a karma shit and it sucks. people abuse it, buddies always vote each other, normal users who have no friends will get a bad karma soon even tho they post good posts, random people ask you to vote his/her post via pm etc imo its useless and people will abuse it


----------



## zephyr

i would like the new mods of forums to have to do a virtual version of those embarrassing "say a bit about yourself " introduction things you have to do when you starting any kind of new job and include your basic background in all relevant to that forum experience.  Also why you were chosen and what bribes you are accepting.  

I dont want my name changed but Id be cool with getting my original join date back and my post count set to "lots " . Got $ for my birthday  !


----------



## Treacle

Leave EADD alone. I'm sure you remember what happened when you tried to split it into two separate forums? 

Do what you want with the rest (or delete 'The Lounge').


----------



## toa$t

can you put the new posts button back?


----------



## happyus

Treacle said:
			
		

> Leave EADD alone. I'm sure you remember what happened when you tried to split it into two separate forums?
> 
> Do what you want with the rest (or delete 'The Lounge').




i concur.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

this is not the lounge.


----------



## eDDe9

Leave EADD alone.

Can we have a 'who quoted me' plugin?


----------



## LiLc

this is not the lounge


----------



## brutus

I would like to see a way to report a user. I know we can report a post or thread, but I think we should have an option to report another user that is constantly being a nuisance or either giving completely incorrect information. I don't think it should be a rating system, just like a thumbs up or thumbs down so other users know whether to believe/ignore the poster.

Wait, I just realized this was already mentioned.


----------



## dr-ripple

Just my 2 cents but I vote no on the Mod voting.  Just not necessary we are all unique lets keep our styles that way. Why be pressured/influenced by a rating.   You live you learn.  .  Yeah no voting or rating system . .. THIS IS NOT HOT OR NOT ! 

Put new posts back on the top bar. . I know its in quick links but maybe make that top bar editable. . !!

More colours or styles would be nice but not necessary. . BL Light is BLight for a reason . . its not the red light special . . --ignore that one I think its useless Its fine the way it is. . . 

allow journals to be rss feed separately - I understand you have an RSS feed for the Site in whole but what about just individual RSS feeds for the journals?   

User name Change is an interesting feature that I see a lot of people ask about.  I like the idea of donating 10.00 or something to have a current/old user name changed.  Additional 5.00 to have the post count carried over  BUT with a form of letting others know that  the BLers name has been adjusted or edited moved or re-activated.  (ie) say I click on the user name it views the profile in the profile it would have the users previous name.   The NEW user name could be in a bold or have a star next to it and/or a different colour to notify people that he/she has a past. 

In the events can we have a google/yahoo map of PUBLIC events.  The option of adding it to a public map around the country/world.   

In the music section can we add a list of sites you can share your music on.  Not sure if this is necessary but maybe just add it to the introduction like advice as to where music people can upload/share a link of they're beet or music. 

I think if this could be en-acted that would be nice. . maybe putting a post advisory when posting Like a popup/reminder additional post approval when posting here when you are a GLer.  Still today sometimes I forget so maybe a constant advisory.  I mean there are so many posts in this category. 


> #  C. Possible restricted access/visibility of forums (Lounge?)
> - After several discussions, we've decided we don't want to hide any of our forums from lurkers and n00bs, since they need to see all we are when deciding to join and participate. However, with the way newer members have been treated at times in some forums (the LOUNGE in particular) we've decided to prevent them from posting in that forum. This has the intended effect of preventing someone from stumbling into an ass rape, and makes GLers earn their BLer badge before being able to participate in the melee. The added bonus effect is it ought to cut down on the desire of members to create an alias specifically for LOUNGE trolling purposes. We'll also acknowledge that the much maligned LOUNGE forum has been improved over time in this regard, but we've decided to try out this restricted access for a bit and see how it works for us. Anyone can read, only BLers can post to that forum. [EDIT - There are currently NO forums blocked to Glers, this was a suggestion for discussion and is not currently in effect!]


----------



## Coolio

I'm okay with a karma system, but PLEASE don't turn Bluelight into Slashdot. I don't want to have most of the content of Bluelight unavailable to those who haven't created a BL account and figured out where in the user CP the option to unhide posts with bad karma. Except for the trolls who get their posts deleted by mods, I think everyone's contribution to a thread is very important here.


----------



## Coolio

Most important change I'd like to see at Bluelight: an official IRC server, with *SSL-only* connections.

No stupid nickserv/chanserv bullshit either, just have the ircd authenticate the nickname/password provided by the IRC client against the forum's user database. Tie IRC-operator status to Moderator status. It's very easy, I've done it many times before, there're tons of ircds that support SQL or LDAP auth.

The mods here are for the most part so well-loved and do such a great job that I can't imagine too many complaints about abusive IRC ops would filter through to the admins.

Pretty please.


----------



## Infinite Jest

wiggi said:
			
		

> I would like to see a way to report a user. I know we can report a post or thread, but I think we should have an option to report another user that is constantly being a nuisance or either giving completely incorrect information. I don't think it should be a rating system, just like a thumbs up or thumbs down so other users know whether to believe/ignore the poster.
> 
> Wait, I just realized this was already mentioned.



Thanks for your comments 

If someone's being a nuisance, please report any one of their nuisance posts, and mention in the report that they've been doing it in other posts (you could also say 'in this thread' or 'in this forum' if that's relevant).

If someone's giving incorrect information, the best response IMO is to refute it in the thread.

As mentioned, rating might be an option.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Treacle said:
			
		

> Leave EADD alone. I'm sure you remember what happened when you tried to split it into two separate forums?
> 
> Do what you want with the rest (or delete 'The Lounge').



(Not aiming this just at Treacle): I personally agree, but I'd like to see better arguments than 'leave it alone' and 'last time we kicked up a fuss'. We should always be willing to consider changes. (That said, I'm strongly against a split, because I think the current system works fine, and the forum has a good spirit and sense of community to it).

Calling on us to delete other forums just b/c you (presumably) don't like them is kinda out of order - you'd hate it if someone said 'delete EADD and make the Brits post in the Lounge'


----------



## happyus

i feel that eadd works because of the mixture of drug and social discussion. from a cultural perspective drugs are cheaper and more easily accesable in the uk than they are in other countries. so for us our drug use is almost an every weekend occurence and not just something saved for special occasions- hence why i think the events forum is so unloved! stemming from this is conversation that is fluid and not confined to one genre, if we split the forum i think we would end up with a hardly used drug discussion forum and an over used social forum that would no doubt end up being a mixture of drug and social talk anyway.


----------



## Riklet

Leave EADD alone (!11!! sorry!), it's by far one of the most useful and enjoyable forums for the European contingent, and despite a couple of flaws (need more Africans!), it's definitely the reason many come to Bluelight, myself included.

I think having regional forums, with the ability to make their own decisions about how they're run, and to please the membership is pretty vital on a harm reduction site like Bluelight.  Harm reduction can often be immensely locality based; a random example being some dodgy MDMA going around in the North of England at the moment, which looks like toffee.  The feedback given in EADD is imo much more useful than having it buried somewhere in the ecstasy forum, and perhaps even ignored.  Some topics need the locals, surely?

I also think EADD just having one forum works great, and means it is by far one of the most user-friendly forums on BL.  If money's the issue, then chargin for name changes and stuff would make sense... or just increase info about the need to donate etc etc.

Tbh I can't think of anything about BL that should be changed?


----------



## Klue

^ Seems like everyone has said they would like to see EADD left the same. I don't read it much, but I'm sure I would be more likely to post in a EA Social forum. (I that was allowed, being an Aussie :D)

Also, I wanted to thank the staff responsible for tweaking the settings so that threads with new posts stay marked as unread longer than half an hour :D
Its great, but I have noticed it only lasts a few weeks. Maybe thats because of my browser settings?

Cheers


----------



## Shambles

Klue said:
			
		

> I that was allowed, being an Aussie



Oh we love to hear from all over in EADD - we're a friendly bunch who like to discuss drugs in a social context .

Admittedly, the European (particularly British) sense of humour can be a bit confusing and impenetrable to some visitors but we love you all really .


----------



## Aros2k

Keep EADD the same, delete the lounge.


----------



## Jackal

What are the opinions of our mods in EADD about how the forum should develop?


----------



## Shambles

Personally - and speaking here in no kind of "official" capacity but simply as a regular EADDer who also happens to be a mod - I like the set-up as it is. However, I can see that it could potentially be a little off-putting - cliquey even - to newcomers and passers by. I also realise that, in my mod-capacity, I could do more to make our little corner of BL more welcoming and will do what I can in order to try to achieve this goal.

Imagining myself as a first-timer just looking for some advice or information - and also remembering my own noob days - I would want to be able to feel comfortable in just asking people what their opinions were without being put off by an impenetrable wall of in-jokes, side-tracks and irrelevance. For the most part, I think this is usually the case - serious questions are given serious answers - but more can always be done.

For the most part, EADD is populated by intelligent, experienced and knowledgable people who have a lot of valuable information to share. Perhaps it's not as obvious to visitors that this is the case as it could be because so much of our time in EADDland is spent larking around and I would like to make it clearer to passers by that it's not just there for shits and giggles.

How to achieve this... don't know, to be honest. To my mind, EADD is a pretty small and tight-knit community - we seem to look after our own pretty well. The way EADD works currently is, in my view, as a predominantly social forum with a whole wealth of knowledge and experience lurking beneath a surface of silliness. To somebody just dropping in, it may all seem unnecessary, but I feel that this is what keeps the forum alive.

Bollocks, I've completely lost my thread (again - I blame the drugs) so I'll stop rambling. The long and the short of it is that I like EADD the way it is, but I'd love to hear from newcomers and occasional posters as to what would make EADD more user friendly for them. Basically I have no idea :D.


----------



## alasdairm

i'd like to inject some counterpoint into the discussion and hear some thoughts -  from frequent eadd participants and others - first hand.

i want to make it clear that i'm not lobbying for a split of (or even any specific change in) eadd. i just want to prompt a full and frank discussion of what we're doing, how and why.

in large part, i defer to the eadd staff to provide input on what's best for that forum which could be anything and everything from radical change to the status quo.

about two years ago, there was talk of splitting eadd. you can read some related discussion here: gcse winners (EADD Split/suggestions?).

at that time, i ran some simple statistics of eadd traffic. at the time, over half the entire forum traffic was contributed by only 20 posters. further, in the month leading up to the discussion, those 20 posters had contributed nearly two thirds of the total forum traffic.

i asked, at the time, what is the value - to bluelight as a whole - of a forum in which a huge number of mostly social posts are made by a handful of posters and the occasional drug-related question receives an answer which could easily be obtained in a more focused forum elsewhere on the board?

in light of these discussions, i ran the same statistics again to see up to date data. here are the numbers:

posts in eadd in the last 3 months: 21855
of those, posts by top 20 posters: 16767 (*77%*)

posts in eadd in the last year: 71063
of those, posts by top 20 posters:  46963 (*66%*)

to put those numbers in context, here are the numbers for the lounge (a purely social forum with large traffic) and psychedelic drugs (a focus forum with similar traffic numbers to eadd):

3 months
percentage of lounge posts by top 20 posters: *43%*
percentage of pd posts by top 20 posters: *45%*

1 year
percentage of lounge posts by top 20 posters: *37%*
percentage of pd posts by top 20 posters: *39%*

the proportion of traffic generated by the top 20 posters has increased to three quarters. these numbers incline me to ask, again, what's the value, to bluelight as a whole, of a forum in which a small group of posters are responsible for the bulk of the forum content (and the percentage of content for which this group is responsible is getting bigger)?

alasdair


----------



## General Bale

How did a wise man say? 
If it isn't broken don't fix it.  
And Eadd is fixed, a bit daft maybe, but fixed nevertheless! :D


----------



## Rexeh

*IRC suggestions*



			
				Coolio said:
			
		

> Most important change I'd like to see at Bluelight: an official IRC server, with *SSL-only* connections.
> 
> No stupid nickserv/chanserv bullshit either, just have the ircd authenticate the nickname/password provided by the IRC client against the forum's user database. Tie IRC-operator status to Moderator status. It's very easy, I've done it many times before, there're tons of ircds that support SQL or LDAP auth.
> 
> The mods here are for the most part so well-loved and do such a great job that I can't imagine too many complaints about abusive IRC ops would filter through to the admins.
> 
> Pretty please.



I have a lot of experience with IRC both as an operator and an administrator, and I have to say it is a very good idea to have a IRC chat. Nickserv/Chanserv are essential IRC bots to have though, but Í have experience with programming bots in both mIRC scripting as well as eggdrop bots. 

Having a NickServ is useful for registering usernames and can be scripted through mIRC scripting which is pretty powerful if you have access to a Win32 IRC server.

Now a ChanServ can be replaced by another (eggdrop) bot which I have programmed a few years ago in my IRC time (I was part of the Unreal Tournament official IRC staff once). I don't have access to any of those scripts anymore and am a bit rusty in my programming skills but I might be of some help here. 

Even though some versions of IRCd are freeware or GPL, it would be best to build an IRCd from the ground up so those features you mentioned can be inplemented. 

I don't think Secure Socket Layers (OpenSSL) should be needed, it's easier to let the IRCd request a password when someone connects to the server, but wouldn't that scare the newbies away? IMHO BL IRC should be accessible for anyone just like this website is. OpenSSL BTW only works if everyone has installed it IIRC, and there are few servers with SSL capabilities and it is a seperate download instead of being included in mIRC which I assume most people use. 

If you want to share some ideas or opinions please PM me, I have extensive knowledge about (m)IRC programming and have worked together with other people to build our own private IRCd. Although this was years ago I still remember a lot about exploits / banning systems / user management. Also I might have a server available with a capacity for a few hundred users, at least we can always try. 

Please let me know if you are interested.  

Peace o/


----------



## Coolio

Rexeh, it makes no sense to duplicate the functionality of an authentication system between areas of a website like Bluelight. Any official BL IRC server should require any IRC clients who connect to authenticate against the same SQL table that the vBulletin forum software uses to do its authentication. 

Example: http://www.inspircd.org/wiki/Modules/sqlauth

The NICK command should be disabled on the IRC server. This would help diminish abuse and trolling on IRC because the IRC nickname is tied down to your Bluelight username, and you could  receive a warning on the forum if a Moderator is paying attention.

Nobody in their right mind would run a Win32 IRC server. mIRC is no better than a Win32 IRC server, but that's just my opinion.

As far as SSL is concerned, you have to be kidding me when you say it's not important? With the War on Terror and War on Drugs and telco immunity and whatnot going on, it's retarded to transmit unencrypted realtime communications through the Internet. Whether it's a VoIP phone call, a personal e-mail, AIM, or IRC... the technology to encrypt the contents of these conversations is mature, stable, and unobtrusive. Even if you're just talking to your family about what kind of dog food to get for the pet dog, you never know who is listening in or how it might be used against you in the future. Even without the government trying to record your private matters, there are always hackers and corporate spies out there sniffing traffic all across the world.

It's bad enough the Bluelight forums don't use SSL for logging in and sending private messages.

Anyways, every IRC client supports SSL now out of the box and has for a while. It's also simple to setup an instance of the Perl web application CGI:IRC on a subdomain like https://chat.bluelight.ru that automatically grabs the nickname and password or authentication token from the bluelight.ru cookie in your browser and begins to login to IRC, skipping the usual login screen that CGI:IRC starts with.


----------



## xploit

Coolio said:
			
		

> Most important change I'd like to see at Bluelight: an official IRC server, with *SSL-only* connections.
> 
> No stupid nickserv/chanserv bullshit either, just have the ircd authenticate the nickname/password provided by the IRC client against the forum's user database. Tie IRC-operator status to Moderator status. It's very easy, I've done it many times before, there're tons of ircds that support SQL or LDAP auth.
> 
> The mods here are for the most part so well-loved and do such a great job that I can't imagine too many complaints about abusive IRC ops would filter through to the admins.
> 
> Pretty please.



+1.. I think IRC would be a great addition to BL, and I think quite a few users would use it- including me


----------



## Rexeh

*Great post IMHO*



			
				Coolio said:
			
		

> Rexeh, it makes no sense to duplicate the functionality of an authentication system between areas of a website like Bluelight. Any official BL IRC server should require any IRC clients who connect to authenticate against the same SQL table that the vBulletin forum software uses to do its authentication.
> 
> Example: http://www.inspircd.org/wiki/Modules/sqlauth
> 
> The NICK command should be disabled on the IRC server. This would help diminish abuse and trolling on IRC because the IRC nickname is tied down to your Bluelight username, and you could  receive a warning on the forum if a Moderator is paying attention.


I think that you have much more knowledge than me regarding IRC :D , using that sqlauth module when compiling the IRCd seems a lot easier than creating a new system. I can see the advantages of using a nick + password only server and forgot that people can simply register on BL and log in. 

The *killreason* variable could have a message saying they have to register on BL first and provide a link to the registration system 
<disabled commands="NICK"> is the part needed in the config file am I right?

I get it now, it has been a long time since I was involved in IRC administration but I remember the exploits and bots that were used on our server. 


> Nobody in their right mind would run a Win32 IRC server. mIRC is no better than a Win32 IRC server, but that's just my opinion.


We all had to start somewhere.  Ofcourse using Win32 servers is stupid, but I have learned a lot about possible exploits this way and only mentioned it because more people have used mIRC and Windows than X-Chat or Redhat 6.2. Now with Ubuntu it's easier to set up a proper IRC server probably.
Also mIRC scripting can be used to create a BL script which people can use, I have my own version of an IRC script complete with internet browser, download manager and a powerful CLI (Command Line Interface). You can create some pretty nice scripts with mIRC. 


> As far as SSL is concerned, you have to be kidding me when you say it's not important? With the War on Terror and War on Drugs and telco immunity and whatnot going on, it's retarded to transmit unencrypted realtime communications through the Internet. Whether it's a VoIP phone call, a personal e-mail, AIM, or IRC... the technology to encrypt the contents of these conversations is mature, stable, and unobtrusive. Even if you're just talking to your family about what kind of dog food to get for the pet dog, you never know who is listening in or how it might be used against you in the future. Even without the government trying to record your private matters, there are always hackers and corporate spies out there sniffing traffic all across the world.


Considering the fact that Bluelight can be used as a tool in the war on drugs in the future you are right, I didn't think about that since I am not used to using SSL connections and was forgotten that IRC can be exploited / hacked quite easily. 


> It's bad enough the Bluelight forums don't use SSL for logging in and sending private messages.
> 
> Anyways, every IRC client supports SSL now out of the box and has for a while. It's also simple to setup an instance of the Perl web application CGI:IRC on a subdomain like https://chat.bluelight.ru that automatically grabs the nickname and password or authentication token from the bluelight.ru cookie in your browser and begins to login to IRC, skipping the usual login screen that CGI:IRC starts with.



Thanks for the schooling...  Nah I am interested in creating a BL IRC server and didn't think about security which was stupid. It's been a while since I have been involved in IRC.   BTW how did you get involved into IRC servers? You seem to have a good knowledge about IRC and security. 

Peace o/


----------



## carsons_koolaid

hey love bandit... i'm a fellow snoopy freak, been collecting peanuts stuff for over 30 years. (just thought i'd throw that in there)

anyhooo, i'm relatively new to posting in the forums, even though i've been a member for almost 2 years. my suggestion would be to add more smileys/emoticons, whatever ya wanna call them. i'm all about using them... yahoo messenger has a bunch of cool ones... i would like to see maybe a laughing one (yahoo has the roflmao one, where the smiley is actually laying down laughing... although if ya tend to have perv thoughts like me, it kinda looks like he's jerking off, lol) a crying one, a pukey one, red-eyed buzzed one... the possibilities are endless~! i just think they can enhance the posts, and add to some of the emotions felt at the time to them. 

well that's my 2 cents... other than that, i think bluelight is damn near perfect~! %)


----------



## Atlien3

I think the MODS and the REGS need to treat the newbies a little bit better, everytime i turn around someone here is pouncing on someone who ask a question they deem to be stupid or the SEARCH ENGINE POLICE pop out and jump their ass for asking a legitimate question, now i know if some morons come in and say stupid moronic shit (which they do) but for decent cool people to be attacked for asking a decent question  IS NOT COOL, this is in my opinion is THE BEST FORUM ON THE NET, and i would like for us to act that way


----------



## alasdairm

you can help us by reporting specific examples of people targeting newcomers aggressively.

if you see a post you feel is unacceptable, click the report button: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 in the post to bring it to the attention of the forum staff.

thanks

alasdair


----------



## Institutionalizer

1st off; a bit of hate.  
 kill possibility of dick-pics showing up on gallery 1st page. (my kid sister is a potential secret BL:er and im just not fond of the idea of a 15 year old having to unintentionally watch all the bullshit whitout making the decision herself. call it what you want it but you obviously hav'nt got a problem with censorship. and i understand that. but please then; use it wisely.

2nd; some love.  
as alasdairm mentioned: some sort of encouragement for people to report aggressive/non constructive posting. this is a tough one i know, and i have no good solution. all i know is the mindless/drunken posting has become more obvious the last 2-3 years. (I changed alias after 2 years).
this is mainly what has made me lose interest in what once was not only a supersweet, educational site but also extremely therapeutic, for me at least. 

3rd.
...resurrect "change signature" feature.

peace. good luck. yall do an exceptionally admirable work. (mods etc.)


----------



## carsons_koolaid

Atlien3 said:
			
		

> I think the MODS and the REGS need to treat the newbies a little bit better, everytime i turn around someone here is pouncing on someone who ask a question they deem to be stupid or the SEARCH ENGINE POLICE pop out and jump their ass for asking a legitimate question, now i know if some morons come in and say stupid moronic shit (which they do) but for decent cool people to be attacked for asking a decent question  IS NOT COOL, this is in my opinion is THE BEST FORUM ON THE NET, and i would like for us to act that way



i'd have to agree with this. i'm not a noob per say, i've been a member of bl for almost 2 years, but i'm a noob to posting in the forums. i've only actually only started one new thread, and that was shortly after i joined, and it took awhile to get a decent responce, so i never posted again. i always searched and read other threads and posts. now i respond to them, but still haven't really had the desire to post a new thread because of how i see other people's threads treated if they're new. i'm not saying all the regs and mods (although i have seen mods pounce on noobs as well) act this way, but there's usually one or two posts that are negative, cocky, or as atlien called it "search engine police". i personally haven't had much luck using the search engines for certain topics, it just took alot of searching older threads to find my information. sometimes i never find it. not all people have that sort of patience, or maybe don't completely understand the site process, and felt it ok to ask their question. they shouldn't be ridiculed for it.


----------



## moracca

how come there's no link to the drug studies forum on the main page?  Its really hard to find unless you go into another drug discussion forum, go up a level to drug discussion, and pick it from there


----------



## felix

moracca said:
			
		

> how come there's no link to the drug studies forum on the main page?  Its really hard to find unless you go into another drug discussion forum, go up a level to drug discussion, and pick it from there


good point. 

ADMINS: 

it's listed on this index page: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/index.php

but not on this one: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/home.php

you may wish to bookmark the first one for now.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

We need to overhaul that front page anyways   So, yeah, duly noted.


----------



## fizzle

I'm not really sure how this would be handled since I dont think it would be particularly easy to do from any one location, but I'll make the suggestion anyway. 

I was reading through a thread about a bluelight bookclub and someone mentioned that they'd enjoy taking part, but cant really afford to buy new books right now, so it gave me the idea. To help out more with donations to the site, maybe people could sell some of their old stuff that they dont use anymore, such as books, and have the funds go to the site. I know my boyfriend gets rid of a lot of his books once he's done reading them. He usually just gives them away, so it wouldnt be any loss to him if he donated any profits from it to the site, and I'm sure a lot of people do similar things.

Again I'm not sure how something like that would be set up, but its definetly something to think about to help more with the donations. Maybe even keep it specifically to books and movies or something, we could even get a trade going around the site. Theres some particular books that I have seen talked about by many people over and over, so we could get a copy of that and then "sell" it to the next reader for like $5 (which would go to the site) then they could do the same thing with the next person once they've finished it.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Thizz, there are sites dedicated to the passing around of  used books, fyi.


----------



## fizzle

But that doesnt help BL


----------



## Rogue Robot

well, no, but it could help users with the bookclub.


----------



## Rexeh

I am a regular poster on other forums and one of them has a nice feature: the ability to give the OP's posts in a thread as well as your own posts different background colors for easier identifying. Works great on any forum IMHO 

Also paid member accounts seem to work on a large forum I frequently visit, there are five different accounts: free, basic, plus, full and pimp. Each membership version gives you options like disabling banners or giving you more storage space for usericons or photos etc.

The fees are like this: free / basic €1.70 / plus €2.50 / full €3.20 / pimp €4 each month. I believe they already have more than 250 accounts after like 2 weeks. The forum I'm talking about has around 600 members as well as ~1500 guests online at the time I am writing this post, so ofcourse there are way more potential paying members, but it's an idea to gather more funds. 

Peace o/


----------



## Nickatina

Haven't read through the whole thread, so not sure it was brought up yet, but it's simple and surely could be implemented even now. For searches make the default "Search Titles Only" instead of "Search Entire Posts"

It would really cut down on the UTFSE NOOB's


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I do not believe that is an option that we can set (not that I can see it now....I'll check the next version of the s/w to see if that's changed or if I'm just retarded).


----------



## TheSpade

I don't think there should be an IRC chat, would distract from the board it's self.


----------



## felix

^ just cos you wouldn't use it? 

there are several chat options available to users at present, none of which 'detract' from the site.


----------



## fizzle

TheSpade said:
			
		

> I don't think there should be an IRC chat, would distract from the board it's self.


Blasphemey! Off with his head!

B&!


----------



## Broken_LCD

I know I'm new and all, but maybe a new skin for this forum. I looked at all the other skins and they are just as bad. Do you think we could have a darker one, grays and blacks. The brights are killing my eyes, especially on opiates.


----------



## fizzle

^Even Blackbluelight? The other one was meant as a joke...


----------



## Coolio

I'm about to quit Bluelight if you don't fucking fix the browser session timeout. I just typed a reply to a 'What's jail like?' thread, poured my heart out and told a dozen of my best jail stories. Fucking, hit post quick reply and it told me I had been logged out, I needed to enter my username and password. I do that, and it says "Invalid thread specified. Please contact the administrator". FUCK YOU. Why the fuck did I get logged out? Firefox/vBulletin erased the fucking input box when I hit back to go back to the thread, too, so I lost my 16 paragraphs of love and effort. Forever.
LFKJDFLKDJSFLGKDSJLKGFSJD


----------



## Coolio

P.S. this happens a lot, but usually I only typed a few lines so I don't mind trying to remember what I said and re-type it. This is just fucked though, I want to punch a hole in the wall.

P.P.S. don't tell me to check Remember Me. It's hard to remember to do that.


----------



## fizzle

^When you write a super long post like that, you should always copy, just to be safe. I've learned that the hard way as well.


----------



## TheSpade

felix said:
			
		

> ^ just cos you wouldn't use it?
> 
> there are several chat options available to users at present, none of which 'detract' from the site.



I may use it, I may not. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Coolio

Thizzle, I get the feeling a lot of other people learn it the hard way. It's a major inconvenience, that can be solved by changing a SINGLE setting by the forum admins - the browser session cookie timeout value. It must be set to fucking 15 minutes or 30 minutes or something ridiculously low. Why not 12 hours?


----------



## felix

i'd imagine it's set at a low value in order to protect people from being logged on when they've left the computer. 

just tick the box already.


----------



## fizzle

Yea I wouldnt want it to keep me logged in for 12 hours. I think it is currently at 15 minutes, which is low. Maybe like an hour or something?

If it takes someone an hour to write a reply, I would hope they would copy it just to be on the safe side anyway, no matter if it keeps you logged in or not.


----------



## FlowMotion

I think we need a forum in the focus forums about lightshows and such. To many of us it is an art. It relates to numerous drugs. Its just somewhere where we could post some of our favorite shows we have seen and maybe show off some of our own work. Just an idea. Food for thought.


----------



## Coolio

FlowMotion said:
			
		

> I think we need a forum in the focus forums about lightshows and such. To many of us it is an art. It relates to numerous drugs. Its just somewhere where we could post some of our favorite shows we have seen and maybe show off some of our own work. Just an idea. Food for thought.



Not a bad idea. Why not call it 'Visuals' like Wikipedia does at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visuals and include room for VJs to talk about their art?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Last few posts moved here, to the discussion more related to the DD and FF forum groups (including OD).


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Fwiw, updated the random stats announcement with the overall site numbers (ie, forum traffic across the site).


----------



## Aros2k

- There is an effort to bridge the forums at the member level, to encourage more cross-forum interaction and get members spreading their wings to explore more parts of our site. A simple start to this would be travelling threads. For example, a GBL thread could spend a week each in EADD, AusDD, NADD, and the related FOCUS and DRUG forums. Likewise on the social side, a 'Pic from your window' could visit EADD, AusSoc, NAS, SO, etc.


Simply terrible idea. Absolutely terrible. I don't want to be going to other forums to talk about gbl, and i also dont want the input of non EADD members- in any of our threads. 

Please please do not do this, i think I speak for everyone over in EADD by saying this.


----------



## Rogue Robot

What's so terrible about speaking to other members of the site that are located in different parts of the world?


----------



## alasdairm

Aros2k said:
			
		

> ...i also dont want the input of non EADD members- in any of our threads.


that is a sadly parochial view. whether a thread travels or remains in eadd, *any* member of bluelight is entitled to reply.

if you're not interested in the views of others, why should anybody listen to you?



alasdair


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Aros2k, thanks for the response - it always helps to know what our members want (at least those willing to speak up, so thank you).  We like to keep our members wants and needs in mind when we try to go forward, but your response does reflect the isolationist view some members have with their forums.

You're right in that the 'traveling thread' concept as a tool to get people to spread their wings to other forums won't really ...errr...fly.  Someone's not necessarily going to follow a thread simple because it was moved, and many will be like yourself and simply continue on with topics that remain in their 'home forum'.  Would moving such a thread cause people to leave the site?  Possibly.  That's not what we'd be intending, but it is possible.  Would some people follow it and participate more in other areas, either learning more or perhaps teaching others more?  Possibly, and that was the intent with what you captured in your quote.

Both outcomes are possible, and I'd be willing to bet that a bit of both would occur.  Not ideal, but the status quo isn't exactly what we want as a site, either.  For some people, BL is only a few select forums, and the difference between logging into BL for those few vs logging into a separate site, on a separate server....at least for those people....is nil.  So from the member perspective, there is the strong chance that such actions would degrade the enjoyment of 'their site'.


Taking a step back to the perspective of site management, there's a different perspective, one that has to be balanced with the 'member wants and needs'.  Part of our intent is that BL is a very strong *community* with a drug education and HR theme - we're not just a reference book on a shelf, we are a mixture of diverse people and experiences, all of which sum together to make us much more than a separate site, on a separate server.  Part of our intent is to leverage that diversity and depth of experience into building upon our strength for an even better site.

Yes, the 'dragging' of members to other forums is part of it, part of a harkening back to the feel of when we were a smaller community (similar to what some feel with the site when they ignore the other 45 forums), and trying to get that feel with a much larger population.  But to a large degree, that 'wish' is unrealistic.  We ARE a large population, and to think everyone would visit all, or even more than an handful of, forums is a bit naive.  But we can try, and we're open to suggestions on how we can get people to willingly explore what else is on the site, what other people are on here, for whatever the individual's interests might be.

But what wasn't captured in your quote is the other part of the intent, the part of building our community database, or the collection of experiences of our widespread membership.  The site began with a small community, relying on one another for information and building a database of realistic drug information and harm reduction as opposed to government propaganda or assuming individuals jumping into trouble on their own.  We're a lot bigger now.  A LOT bigger, and it only makes sense to use that bigger collection of minds and experiences to improve the information we have available to readers.

Some of that knowledge IS regional, like local laws and strains of whatever drug is floating around (the effects, the dangers, etc).  But a lot of it isn't regional - a drug is a drug.  Getting high on Heroin in the states is pretty close to what's in EU or AUS.  Different grades, but people still shoot up, still purify, still need to know the danger signs of an overdose and what to do about it.  These kinds of things, unfortunately, have gotten holed up in the corners of the site to where, for example, AUS and EADD each have their own awesome collection of GBL-GHB knowledge.....which is available to the members in that forum....but ought to be available to EVERYONE.  And the information within them - if conflicting, ought to be hashed out; if agreeing, ought to be brought together to support one another.  So that's another aspect of traveling threads - building the BEST collection of the information available on the site, generating awareness ACROSS multiple forums, making our main goal (HR, and also drug education) that much stronger of an offering to lurkers, media, and our members in general.  Now, we need a better way of getting that information collected, corrected, and presented; but for now a traveling thread might be the best way anyone's come up with for accomplishing this.  Still, we're always open to more ideas or suggestions.  The one about 'leave it alone, I like it how it is' is good to know, but may not help us in trying to improve everything we're trying to address.....so we remain open for discussion on how to keep that 'homey feel' and still achieve the site goals.  We're not (to quote a friend of mine) 'fucking rocket surgeons' and we realize we can't think of everything, so your (everyone's) thoughts and suggestions  are wanted and appreciated.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I would love to see an anime forum! ^^)


----------



## Unknown

^^^
Wouldn't that be in films/tv?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

william1985 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> Wouldn't that be in films/tv?



lol your right.  My bad.


----------



## Jackal

it's not a democracy. Do what must be done. I cannot comment further because I feel I am biased. 

And stoned, at that.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

jude101 said:
			
		

> it's not a democracy.



The people make Bluelight what it is though.


----------



## auto238367

User sponsored forums.
Allow users to pay for the lease of a subforum they administer (assuming it follows the general guidelines of a site).

eg. ClubbinGuido pays BL to mod his own Faggotry Lounge where the lulz is the norm.

I personally dislike name changes as its hard to follow who is who, and thus who is a reliable source of information.



			
				Infinite Jest said:
			
		

> Worth consideration, but often a new poster may be a very experienced user. I wouldn't want to lose out on that knowledge, or make them feel like a noob, just because they hadn't spent long posting here.
> 
> Will think about it, though. Thanks


If a GLer were to be an experienced person, then limiting them to BDD, having informed them once x number of posts are reached they hae greater access, then you force them to post about basic discussions proving their knowledge base by helping people.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

In all seriousness I would pay to do that.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Then pay to have your own site   It doesn't make sense for us to 'host' what is essentially a seperate operation that doesn't follow our rules but mixes into our server software (ie, warning system, member accounts, etc).  Basically, what you're proposing is for us to sell space that could embarass us or hurt our mission.  We need money, but not that badly.

No offense to CG, as I'm sure the lulz would be plentiful - but I don't see us opening up access to our staff operations (yes, the person would need to be a mod for such a forum) to anyone with a fat wallet; likewise we're not about to offer such a possible liability for our image and intent.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I thought he meant I slip you guys few dollars every month and I'm allowed to be a Moderator in The Lounge.

Guido Edit: Onetime TheLoveBandit said "lulz". lol.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

And, apologies to auto, as my speed reading neglected to catch his "assuming it follows the general guidelines of a site" caveat.  Still, if it's under the site rules....why not use the existing forums?  I see, perhaps it is what CG alludes to - paid moderator spots.....and that would do wonders for our credibility


----------



## auto238367

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> I thought he meant I slip you guys few dollars every month and I'm allowed to be a Moderator in The Lounge.


No, thats insanity 

What I was specifically thinking about was that there would be a "user sponsored subform section", wherein, there are subforms, each is paid for by the moderator of that subform, which can be private or public.  Each subform could have its own specific rules or not, but every subforum would have to follow the general rules for bluelight, its not a system to pay to avoid the rules that keep this place functioning. 

I am not saying that you should degrade this site in anyway, or jeopardize its future by allowing things that go against the general rules of the site.  I am merely suggesting, that you give still run the school yard, but let people rent a sandbox to play in.

eg. I could play BL to have a subform "Hashish Discussion", I get mod access for that forum only, no where else on the site.

Benifits: money, new forums that people like can arise, and you can see how people mod their own forums and potentially recruit them for the site.
Downsides: more clutter, jealously from users that cant afford their own stuff, turf wars when site mods do things in the subforums.

Why not use the current forums?
often because the current forums are broadly defined and people have specific interests only, or because people want to run things their own way, without forum specific rules they disagree with.

examples, Sex love and relationships forum, someone could have a subforum on sex only, if they dislike relationships, or hash only no weed, or have a VIP lounge for meme faggotry.


----------



## johanneschimpo

Can I bump this? I don't have any suggestions/complaints/etc (at the moment ), but it seems that it couldn't hurt to have this thread on the front page of support.


----------



## -Guido-

I would just like to say I am very pleased with The Lounge.


----------

